# SAN DIEGO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

We are in a little delema this year. With all due respect to Traffic car club which has been big supporters of our show every year we have thrown it. The only date they offered us was Nov 8th(Traffics carshow). We went back to the board and they offered us Sept 20th. We want to hear some feedback on that date being that it is roughly 3 weeks before Vegas.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 2 2009, 05:15 PM~14075111
> *We are in a little delema this year.  With all due respect to Traffic car club which has been big supporters of our show every year we have thrown it.  The only date they offered us was Nov 8th(Traffics carshow).  We went back to the board and they offered us Sept 20th.  We want to hear some feedback on that date being that it is roughly 3 weeks before Vegas.
> *


WHATS UP BIRD I SPEAK FOR ALL THE LOCALS ,,ANY DATE U DO IT ,,WILL BE THERE FOR SHURE,,,,, :0 MEMBERS ONLY CC NC SAN DIEGO,,, :worship:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

I SPOKE TO COUPLE OF CAR CLUBS AND I MENTIONED THAT RUMOR ABOUT NOVEMBER DATE. THEIR REACTION WAS GOOD 1) REASON WAS BETTER PRICE ON HOTELS (NO HOLIDAY WKND) 2) DIDN"T SCREW UP THEIR VEGAS TRIP. AS FOR US WE ARE COOL AS WELL WITH NOVEMBER OR ANY DATE IS GOOD CUZ IT'S A BAD ASS SHOW ANYWAY :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

sounds good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T F F T !!!!!!! :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

lets do september,,,, bird, i got a ride i wanna get in the show with,,,,it will make the cut,,,,,


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: sept is good


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Nite Life CC Santa Barbara will be there !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 2 2009, 08:34 PM~14076561
> *sounds good to me :thumbsup:
> *


INDIVIDUALS IS DOWN WITH ANY DATE....... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

september for the real supershow :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

KOOL!!!!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Lo que' sea (whatever,whenever) :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure all the local car clubs won't have a problem with September but it's the out of town car clubs u gotta worry about...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

we will be there, but need a date....so we can get rooms


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 3 2009, 04:56 PM~14086224
> *Lo que' sea (whatever,whenever) :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes september sounds good !!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jun 3 2009, 07:57 PM~14088134
> *I'm pretty sure all the local car clubs won't have a problem with September but it's the out of town car clubs u gotta worry about...
> *


Yep, the local clubs will be there no matter what date it is.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

not sure if it matters but the chargers have a home game sept 20 vs ravens at 1:15. might be harder to find rooms and they might raise the rates cuz theres a home game that weekend :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 4 2009, 02:12 AM~14091029
> *not sure if it matters but the chargers have a home game sept 20 vs ravens at 1:15. might be harder to find rooms and they might raise the rates cuz theres a home game that weekend :dunno:
> *


plenty of rooms in the southbay. :thumbsup: 
and it's only a 10-15 minute drive  
plus the trolley takes you right to the
convention center


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I am all about supporting all car shows. Sept for San Diego, Oct for Vegas and Nov for Traffic. What a way to end the year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: : :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

SEPTEMBER..... :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 4 2009, 10:49 AM~14093110
> *I am all about supporting all car shows. Sept for San Diego, Oct for Vegas and Nov for Traffic. What a way to end the year.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :  :thumbsup:
> *


liar... i haven't seen you in months...mandilon.. :twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 4 2009, 09:47 PM~14100034
> *liar... i haven't seen you in months...mandilon.. :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 4 2009, 10:47 PM~14100034
> *liar... i haven't seen you in months...mandilon.. :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


I get no love on this topic.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 5 2009, 01:19 PM~14105444
> *I get no love on this topic.
> 
> *


stop changing your damm avitar :uh:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 3 2009, 07:56 AM~14080821
> *Nite Life CC  Santa Barbara will be there !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2....SEE YOU THERE BIRD :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

I also have taked to a few Clubs here in SD and they cool with Sept... :thumbsup:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

SEPT.... :thumbsup:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by premier66_@Jun 9 2009, 04:15 PM~14142047
> *SEPT.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

Together is down for any date.Sure going to miss that Labor day weekend.See you at show. :biggrin: :dunno: :h5:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Jun 9 2009, 10:29 PM~14145600
> *Together is down for any date.Sure going to miss that Labor day weekend.See you at show. :biggrin:  :dunno:  :h5:
> *



X2! LABOR DAY WAS THE BOMB! :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 3 2009, 09:55 AM~14081722
> *september for the real supershow :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

SEPTEMBER!! NO AUGUST DATES? NICER WEATHER, MAYBE CHEAPER RATES AT LOCAL HOTEL. JUST AN IDEA. WE WIL BE THERE.. FO SURE :biggrin: WHAT EVER DATE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 3 2009, 08:55 AM~14081722
> *september for the real supershow :biggrin:
> *


sept.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Bird, based on the turnout last week-end in San Bernardino and Santa Barbara on the same day, I think there is enough rides out there to fill both shows. They did last week-end.


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 10 2009, 10:58 AM~14150170
> *SEPTEMBER!! NO AUGUST DATES? NICER WEATHER, MAYBE CHEAPER RATES AT LOCAL HOTEL. JUST AN IDEA.  WE WIL BE THERE.. FO SURE :biggrin: WHAT EVER DATE
> *


x2..........


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 4 2009, 09:49 AM~14093110
> *SEPTEMBER SOUNDS GREAT!!!! *


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

I need to know a date so i can't get the day off from work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 3 2009, 08:55 AM~14081722
> *september for the real supershow :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 10 2009, 05:03 PM~14154124
> *I need to know a date so i can't get the day off from work!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

September sounds good.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Jun 10 2009, 09:35 PM~14156602
> *September sounds good.
> *


CLOSE YOUR DOORS AND IT WILL SOUND BETTERER!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES C.C. WILL SUPPORT ANY DAY GREAT SHOW


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/2j4d3tk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

DON'T FORGET US IN OCTOBER....SEE YOU HERE AFTER VEGAS...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 10 2009, 11:44 PM~14157357
> *CLOSE  YOUR DOORS AND IT WILL SOUND BETTERER!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


TAS CABRON !!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 4 2009, 09:49 AM~14093110
> *I am all about supporting all car shows. Sept for San Diego, Oct for Vegas and Nov for Traffic. What a way to end the year.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :  :thumbsup:
> *


NICELY SAID JAIME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

WE WENT TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW AND THE SAN DIEGO SHOW!! GOING AGAIN THIS YEAR TOO!!! JUST LET ME KNOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 2 2009, 06:15 PM~14075111
> *We are in a little delema this year.  With all due respect to Traffic car club which has been big supporters of our show every year we have thrown it.  The only date they offered us was Nov 8th(Traffics carshow).  We went back to the board and they offered us Sept 20th.  We want to hear some feedback on that date being that it is roughly 3 weeks before Vegas.
> *



NOVEMBER SOUNDS BETTER!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jun 15 2009, 12:50 PM~14196157
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'> SEPTEMBER 20TH SOUNDS BETTER!! WHEN IS DA EXACT DATE?? :dunno:*


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

damn i was hoping sept 20th.......i really need to know so i can get the wknd off way in advance


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 15 2009, 04:55 PM~14198107
> *:biggrin:SEPTEMBER A DATE TO REMEMBER.  *


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

CUANDO? :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 17 2009, 09:32 PM~14224259
> *CUANDO? :dunno:
> *


Have a meeting tomorrow so we should have the date by the end of the week. Thanks for the response and support


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC. WILL BE THERE,,JUST DONT PUT US NEXT TO THE STAGE...U KNOW HOW CRAZY IT GOT LAST YEAR,,, :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 17 2009, 10:48 PM~14224437
> *Have a meeting tomorrow so we should have the date by the end of the week.  Thanks for the response and support
> *


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

bird, how do i enter a car, i got a build that will be ready,,,,


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 19 2009, 04:37 PM~14242124
> *bird, how do i enter a car, i got a build that will be ready,,,,
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 19 2009, 04:37 PM~14242124
> *bird, how do i enter a car, i got a build that will be ready,,,,
> *


We will have fliers out soon with registrations


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 19 2009, 04:49 PM~14242796
> *We will have fliers out soon with registrations
> *


so whats the date jackass... :uh:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 17 2009, 09:48 PM~14224437
> *Have a meeting tomorrow so we should have the date by the end of the week.  Thanks for the response and support
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 19 2009, 05:53 PM~14242815
> *so whats the date jackass... :uh:
> *



:0 Not cool Fern!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 19 2009, 05:03 PM~14242879
> *:0  Not cool Fern!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 19 2009, 04:49 PM~14242796
> *We will have fliers out soon with registrations
> *


cool,, thanks,,, looking foward to a great show... :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN (Apr 3, 2009)

bird whatever date u have in mind no matter what everyone will support it  RAY SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 17 2009, 10:48 PM~14224437
> *Have a meeting tomorrow so we should have the date by the end of the week.  Thanks for the response and support
> *


heard the show's happening in november !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THOSE OF US IN SPOKANE THAT ARE GOING PREFER SEPT. NICK WITH STREETSTARS IS GOING WITH US AND HE PREFERS SEPT. AS WELL. LET US KNOW THE DATE SOON SO WE CAN BOOK FLIGHTS AND ROOMS.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jun 3 2009, 09:51 PM~14089645
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes  september sounds good !!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

Whats the date!!!! cant wait GREAT SHOW!!!!! 

AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 4 2009, 08:49 AM~14093110
> *I am all about supporting all car shows. Sept for San Diego, Oct for Vegas and Nov for Traffic. What a way to end the year.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2009, 07:50 PM~14266442
> *heard the show's happening in november !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Jun 23 2009, 09:15 AM~14271902
> *Whats the date!!!! cant wait GREAT SHOW!!!!!
> 
> AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *


*X'S 2 ON THAT ...ALL CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE IN FACT THIS IS THE SUPER SHOW IN OUR OPINION  ...ENVIED LADIES SHOULD BE READY BY EITHER OF THE MONTHS YOU CHOOSE ALSO  *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 4 2009, 09:49 AM~14093110
> *I AGREE WITH YOU THERE MINUS THE VEGAS SHOW FOR US  </span>*


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

we need a date PLEASE. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :banghead: :h5: :h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Jun 23 2009, 10:27 PM~14279055
> *we need a date PLEASE. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :banghead:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


X's2! STANDING BY FOR OFFICIAL DATE!


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

LOOK PINCHE BIRD. GIVE US A DATE WE ARE ALL WAITING. NOW FUCKER :wave: :rofl:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 24 2009, 11:50 AM~14283858
> *LOOK PINCHE BIRD. GIVE US A DATE  WE ARE ALL WAITING. NOW FUCKER :wave:  :rofl:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

SEPTEMBER SOUNDS GOOD ROLL WITH IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 24 2009, 12:50 PM~14283858
> *LOOK PINCHE BIRD. GIVE US A DATE  WE ARE ALL WAITING. NOW FUCKER :wave:  :rofl:
> *


I THINK HE'S IGNORING US !!!!!!  :loco: :loco:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 24 2009, 09:26 PM~14289848
> *I THINK HE'S IGNORING US !!!!!!   :loco:  :loco:
> *


  :twak: :tears: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

he is letting it build into a frenzy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORKY SD (Jun 23, 2009)

NOVEMBER 8 2009 FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

bird vales verga!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Jun 25 2009, 03:47 PM~14298448
> * NOVEMBER 8 2009  FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 25 2009, 04:48 PM~14298456
> *bird vales verga!
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 Somebody just jacked up!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Jun 25 2009, 04:47 PM~14298448
> *<span style='color:green'>SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.....!!!!*


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Either way the show will be a good one!Last year was off the hook!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 25 2009, 09:03 PM~14301210
> *:0  :0  :0  Somebody just jacked up!
> *


 :dunno: :yessad:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

U SHOULD OF HAD IT IN SEPTEMBER!!! THUR WAS NO OTHER DATE THAN "TRAFFICS" DATE?? COMM'ON GET REAL!! OOH WELL. :thumbsdown: :tears: :nono: :loco: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## gq4life84 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 25 2009, 04:48 PM~14298456
> *bird vales verga!
> *


EAZY THERE LITTLE BUDY KEEP IT CLEAN


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 26 2009, 04:00 PM~14309274
> * U SHOULD OF HAD IT IN SEPTEMBER!!! THUR WAS NO OTHER DATE THAN "TRAFFICS" DATE?? COMM'ON GET REAL!! OOH WELL. :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


 :werd: :nosad:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gq4life84_@Jun 26 2009, 05:55 PM~14310195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I'LL BE THERE!!! EL ADAM "TOGETHER" :yes:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

WATS GOOD U GUYS LOOKINGTO BOOK SOME ONE I GOT MY MTO CHECK HIM OUT AT MTO.COM


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Jun 25 2009, 05:47 PM~14298448
> * NOVEMBER 8 2009  FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh: :scrutinize: :uh: WHAT HAPPENED TO SEPTEMBER? :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Jun 25 2009, 05:47 PM~14298448
> * NOVEMBER 8 2009  FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> NOVEMBER 8 2009 FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> AAH CMON! WAT THE @#** IS THIS?! IT WAS SAID IN RESPECT TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THE SHOW WAS GOING TO BE CHANGED TO THE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER THEN GO BACK TO COCK BLOCKING AND RESET IT BACK ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW DATE WHEN THERE WAS I'M SURE OTHER DATES THAT COULD HAVE BEEN CHOSEN THE WHOLE ENTIRE YEAR! NOW I GOT TO DECIDE WHICH TO GO TO WHEN I WANTED TO GO TO BOTH! THAT'S [email protected]#*#*# UP! I LIKE THE SD SHOW BUT I KNOW COCK BLOCKIN WHEN I SEE IT! :uh: :nosad: :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> > NOVEMBER 8 2009 FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/quote
> > AAH CMON! WAT THE @#** IS THIS?! IT WAS SAID IN RESPECT TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THE SHOW WAS GOING TO BE CHANGED TO THE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER THEN GO BACK TO COCK BLOCKING AND RESET IT BACK ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW DATE WHEN THERE WAS I'M SURE OTHER DATES THAT COULD HAVE BEEN CHOSEN THE WHOLE ENTIRE YEAR! NOW I GOT TO DECIDE WHICH TO GO TO WHEN I WANTED TO GO TO BOTH! THAT'S [email protected]#*#*# UP! I LIKE THE SD SHOW BUT I KNOW COCK BLOCKIN WHEN I SEE IT! :uh: :nosad: :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> > NOVEMBER 8 2009 FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/quote
> > AAH CMON! WAT THE @#** IS THIS?! IT WAS SAID IN RESPECT TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THE SHOW WAS GOING TO BE CHANGED TO THE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER THEN GO BACK TO COCK BLOCKING AND RESET IT BACK ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW DATE WHEN THERE WAS I'M SURE OTHER DATES THAT COULD HAVE BEEN CHOSEN THE WHOLE ENTIRE YEAR! NOW I GOT TO DECIDE WHICH TO GO TO WHEN I WANTED TO GO TO BOTH! THAT'S [email protected]#*#*# UP! I LIKE THE SD SHOW BUT I KNOW COCK BLOCKIN WHEN I SEE IT! :uh: :nosad: :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 26 2009, 10:26 PM~14312294
> *With all due respect to traffic we did try to move the date but it just wasnt going to happen.  It basically came down to Nov 8 or not having it at all and the lowrider movement in SD has been asking for it.  Its not up to us for the date,  having the show in the convention center means working around multiple events such as boat shows, conventions,  quilt and blanket shows and so on.  I dont feel like going into depth on the whole issue but it is tough getting a date.
> 
> My sincerest appologies to Traffic car club
> *


Its cool there is enough lowriders to support both of our shows. good luck


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> > NOVEMBER 8 2009 FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/quote
> > AAH CMON! WAT THE @#** IS THIS?! IT WAS SAID IN RESPECT TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THE SHOW WAS GOING TO BE CHANGED TO THE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER THEN GO BACK TO COCK BLOCKING AND RESET IT BACK ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW DATE WHEN THERE WAS I'M SURE OTHER DATES THAT COULD HAVE BEEN CHOSEN THE WHOLE ENTIRE YEAR! NOW I GOT TO DECIDE WHICH TO GO TO WHEN I WANTED TO GO TO BOTH! THAT'S [email protected]#*#*# UP! I LIKE THE SD SHOW BUT I KNOW COCK BLOCKIN WHEN I SEE IT! :uh: :nosad: :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Bird @ Jun 26 2009, 10:26 PM) 
GOOD LUCK ON BOTH SHOWS!!!!BOTH SHOW ARE GOOD SHOWS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> > NOVEMBER 8 2009 FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/quote
> > AAH CMON! WAT THE @#** IS THIS?! IT WAS SAID IN RESPECT TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THE SHOW WAS GOING TO BE CHANGED TO THE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER THEN GO BACK TO COCK BLOCKING AND RESET IT BACK ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW DATE WHEN THERE WAS I'M SURE OTHER DATES THAT COULD HAVE BEEN CHOSEN THE WHOLE ENTIRE YEAR! NOW I GOT TO DECIDE WHICH TO GO TO WHEN I WANTED TO GO TO BOTH! THAT'S [email protected]#*#*# UP! I LIKE THE SD SHOW BUT I KNOW COCK BLOCKIN WHEN I SEE IT! :uh: :nosad: :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 26 2009, 08:21 PM~14311150
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :uh: WHAT HAPPENED TO SEPTEMBER? :scrutinize:
> *


the day was not available


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14312634
> *Its cool there is enough lowriders to support both of our shows. good lucknow thats what its all about understanding each other
> *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*IS THE NOV 8th DATE CONFIRMED YET ???*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 26 2009, 11:26 PM~14312294
> *With all due respect to traffic we did try to move the date but it just wasnt going to happen.  It basically came down to Nov 8 or not having it at all and the lowrider movement in SD has been asking for it.  Its not up to us for the date,  having the show in the convention center means working around multiple events such as boat shows, conventions,  quilt and blanket shows and so on.   I dont feel like going into depth on the whole issue but it is tough getting a date.
> 
> My sincerest appologies to Traffic car club
> *



 IT'S OK BIRD. YOU DON'T HAVE TO GET INTO IT. THE SAN DIEGO CONVENTION CALENDAR CAN.
:ugh: :scrutinize: 

http://www.sdccc.org/eventscalendar/do18months.cfm

:ugh: (OPEN) :ugh: 

08/15/09 - 08/16/09
09/05/09 - 09/06/09
10/03/09 - 10/04/09
12/12/09 - 12/13/09
12/19/09 - 12/20/09

:uh: :uh: :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jun 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14318408
> * IT'S OK BIRD. YOU DON'T HAVE TO GET INTO IT. THE SAN DIEGO CONVENTION CALENDAR CAN.
> :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


Thank you who ever you are. Keep hiding behind that name tough guy. I can easily find out who you are but its a waist of my time. These dates werent offered to us by the way. Since you seem like your a big event planner by the way,, Would you throw a show like this the week of Christmas let alone the other date in december.

Again my appologies to traffic it was not intentional


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

San Berdoo and Santa Barbara were on the same dates also, and they were both blow out shows. With the number of shows now down in numbers and the great quanity of car out their, I feel there is enough cars out there for both shows. SO GOOD LUCK TO BOTH TRAFFIC AND BIRD.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

WAS UP BIRD ,PAY NO ATTENTION , THE SHOW WILL BE SOLD OUT NOMATTER HOW MANY SHOWS ARE GOING ON THAT DAY ,,,MEMBERS ONLY CC ,,WILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS........ :0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14318766
> *San Berdoo and Santa Barbara were on the same dates also, and they were both blow out shows. With the number of shows now down in numbers and the great quanity of car out their, I feel there is enough cars out there for both shows. SO GOOD LUCK TO BOTH TRAFFIC AND BIRD.
> *


x2


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14318766
> *San Berdoo and Santa Barbara were on the same dates also, and they were both blow out shows. With the number of shows now down in numbers and the great quanity of car out their, I feel there is enough cars out there for both shows. SO GOOD LUCK TO BOTH TRAFFIC AND BIRD.
> *


X3! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14312634
> *Its cool there is enough lowriders to support both of our shows. good luck
> *


YOU SAID IT MARK , THERE IS PLENTY OF CARS . GOOD LUCK TO ALL :h5:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

YOU SAID IT MARK , THERE IS PLENTY OF CARS . GOOD LUCK TO ALL :h5
:thumbsup:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

whos that clown hating anyways.yea the one who calls him self NOW WHAT . dont worry about that hater both shows will be a success.like traffic cc said their is plenty of cars for both shows.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 28 2009, 12:00 AM~14318724
> *Thank you who ever you are.   Keep hiding behind that name tough guy.  I can easily find out who you are but its a waist of my time.  These dates werent offered to us by the way.   Since you seem like your a big event planner by the way,,  Would you throw a show like this the week of Christmas let alone the other date in december.
> 
> Again my appologies to traffic it was not intentional
> *



NO. I WOULD BRING TO THE TABLE OF THE DATES NOT SCHEDULED WITH THE CONVENTION CENTER. IF THEY SAY NO FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON THEN YOU CAN HONESTLY SAY YOU USED UP ALL YOUR OPTIONS IN NEGOTIATIONS. DON'T HAVE TO BE A TOUGH GUY TO DO THAT. :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 28 2009, 06:39 PM~14322641
> *whos that clown hating anyways.yea the one who calls him self  NOW WHAT . dont worry about that hater both shows will be a success.like traffic cc said their is plenty of cars for both shows.
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: HEY! :0 NOT HATING JUST STATEING! :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14312634
> *Its cool there is enough lowriders to support both of our shows. good luck
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jun 29 2009, 01:39 AM~14326273
> *:uh:  :cheesy: HEY!  :0 NOT HATING JUST STATEING!  :nono:
> *


HAVE U NOTICED EVERYONE IS EXCITED TO HAVE TWO GREAT SHOWS GOING ON THE SAME DAY, ONE IN L.A AN THE OTHER IN SD. SO KEEP IT POSITIVE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 29 2009, 08:41 AM~14327634
> *HAVE U NOTICED EVERYONE IS EXCITED  TO HAVE  TWO GREAT SHOWS GOING ON THE SAME DAY,  ONE IN L.A AN THE OTHER IN SD. SO KEEP IT POSITIVE
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 29 2009, 09:41 AM~14327634
> *HAVE U NOTICED EVERYONE IS EXCITED  TO HAVE  TWO GREAT SHOWS GOING ON THE SAME DAY,  ONE IN L.A AN THE OTHER IN SD. SO KEEP IT POSITIVE
> *



OK. :scrutinize: :ugh: :| :happysad:


----------



## PORKY SD (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 27 2009, 01:01 PM~14315514
> *YES IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jun 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14318408
> * IT'S OK BIRD. YOU DON'T HAVE TO GET INTO IT. THE SAN DIEGO CONVENTION CALENDAR CAN.
> 
> http://www.sdccc.org/eventscalendar/do18months.cfm
> ...


SINCE YOU KNOW HOW TO PLAN A SHOW MAYBE YOU SHOULD THROW ONE DICKEHEAD....WHATS UP BIRD THERE ALWAYS GOING TO BE BITCH ASS PLAYER HATERZ IN THIS GAME..LET THESE FOOLS HATE..


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Jun 29 2009, 01:34 PM~14330328
> *YES IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks Porky. NOW FINISH MY CAR! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jun 29 2009, 02:49 PM~14330489
> *SINCE YOU KNOW HOW TO PLAN A SHOW MAYBE YOU SHOULD THROW ONE DICKEHEAD....WHATS UP BIRD THERE ALWAYS GOING TO BE BITCH ASS PLAYER HATERZ IN THIS GAME..LET THESE FOOLS HATE..
> *



:uh: WOW! YOUR SO GANGSTER! I'M A DICKHEAD AND A BITCH ASS PLAYER! GOOD LOOKN OUT HOMBOYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

HEY BIRD WE READY,,MEMBERS ONLY CC NC SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE ,,,AND OUR RIVERSIDE CHAPTER WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW .. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 29 2009, 08:41 AM~14327634
> *HAVE U NOTICED EVERYONE IS EXCITED  TO HAVE  TWO GREAT SHOWS GOING ON THE SAME DAY,  ONE IN L.A AN THE OTHER IN SD. SO KEEP IT POSITIVE
> *


 :nono: IT'S NOT IN L.A. IT'S IN THE I.E.  :biggrin: G/L ON THE SHOW ANY WAY


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 29 2009, 10:44 PM~14335756
> *:nono: IT'S NOT IN L.A. IT'S IN THE I.E.   :biggrin: G/L ON THE SHOW ANY WAY
> *



AND ALL ARE WELCOME! :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jun 29 2009, 05:32 PM~14333372
> *:uh: WOW! YOUR SO GANGSTER! I'M A DICKHEAD AND A BITCH ASS PLAYER! GOOD LOOK OUT HOMBOYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


hilarious NOW WHAT,,,,lol u got the best comebacks ever i swear.... anyway i see what ur sayin, but theres obviously "SOME" reason for that date,, at the end of the day it dosent really matter... but yea theres definetly something to it,,,


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 30 2009, 12:10 AM~14336849
> *hilarious NOW WHAT,,,,lol u got the best comebacks ever i swear.... anyway i see what ur sayin, but theres obviously "SOME" reason for that date,, at the end of the day it dosent really matter... but yea theres definetly something to it,,,
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14335756
> *:nono: IT'S NOT IN L.A. IT'S IN THE I.E.   :biggrin: G/L ON THE SHOW ANY WAY
> *


 my bad :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dood im ready...where aer the pre reg. froms :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 2 2009, 08:51 PM~14367691
> *dood im ready...where aer the pre reg. froms :thumbsup:
> *


BE OUT SOON!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 2 2009, 11:37 PM~14369059
> *BE OUT SOON!!!
> *


 :uh:  :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 3 2009, 01:38 PM~14373467
> *:uh:    :scrutinize:  :around:
> *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 2 2009, 10:37 PM~14369059
> *BE OUT SOON!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 3 2009, 08:37 PM~14376225
> *
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14312634
> *Its cool there is enough lowriders to support both of our shows. good luck
> *


  see you in nov mark/traffic  cook1970


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 5 2009, 12:28 AM~14383233
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 5 2009, 01:15 PM~14385325
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 26 2009, 09:36 AM~14305122
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.....!!!!
> *


ANOTHER GREAT SHOW IN SAN DIEGO.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 6 2009, 12:04 PM~14392657
> *ANOTHER GREAT SHOW IN SAN DIEGO.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 12:10 PM~14392697
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :rant:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 6 2009, 12:12 PM~14392717
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :rant:
> *



I LIKE THIS ONE MORE! :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 10:31 AM~14392936
> *I LIKE THIS ONE MORE!  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 6 2009, 10:17 PM~14398928
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009BACK.jpg[/img]]2


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PORKY SD (Jun 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 6 2009, 10:50 PM~14398600
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 10 2009, 09:11 AM~14433212
> *
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 10 2009, 08:48 PM~14439533
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

whats going down!!! sup bird.. this is paul from the sfv.. looking forward to getting with you bro.. and doing this show....


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009BACK.jpg[/img]]2


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

BIrd the next batch will have you guys way bigger. i didnt see it till it was already went to press..........


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*DO U HAVE A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW YET ???*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jul 17 2009, 05:36 PM~14507086
> *DO U HAVE A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW YET ???
> *


This week for sure


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTT for this dope ass show!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

any cash prizes for the best of shows :biggrin: im there


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 11:10 AM~14392697
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


Whats up J-_ _ _ _. You havent posted on here for a while


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 21 2009, 09:11 PM~14545526
> *Whats up J-_ _ _ _.  You havent posted on here for a while
> *


wow :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 21 2009, 10:41 PM~14545801
> *wow :0
> *


I know who he is


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY BIRD. I WAS SENT A PM TO CHECK THIS OUT. I ADMIT I WAS SHOCKED LOOKING AT THE INITIALS THAT'S IT'S APPLY TO SOMEBODY WHICH I ASSUME HAS TO BE ME. ALL DO RESPECT WHAT EVER TECHNOLOGY, HACK SYSTEM, HACKER, OR JUST A HUNCH OF SOME SUSPICION YOU ARE SERIOUSLY MISTAKEN. YOU GUY'S HAVE 1 OF THE BADDEST INDOOR LOWRIDER CAR SHOW I'VE EVER SEEN AND WE NEED MORE 1st CLASS LOWRIDER SHOWS LIKE THAT BECAUSE THAT'S WHERE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IS LONG OVER DUE AND DESERVED. AND I'M THE LAST PERSON TO EVEN THINK OF HENDERING OR WHY WOULD I WANT TO HENDER SUCH A HIGH LEVEL 1 OF A KIND INDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW WHERE THE BEST AROUND CAN COME INSIDE TO GET DOWN.
NOW IF I CAN'T CONVINCE YOU OTHER WISE THEN THERE'S NOTHING I CAN DO BUT KEEP ROOTING FOR YOU BECAUSE GUY'S LIKE YOURSELF KEEP THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING ON THE MOVE.

PEACE: JROCK


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Best in the West.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Jul 22 2009, 01:47 AM~14546707
> *Best in the West.
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 21 2009, 09:51 PM~14545890
> *I know who he is
> *


computer ips dont lie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

flyer???


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 11:01 AM~14549529
> *flyer???
> *


X2


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 11:01 AM~14549529
> *flyer???
> *


x3


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

SEPTEMBER!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 22 2009, 10:19 AM~14549080
> *computer ips dont lie
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 22 2009, 11:19 AM~14549080
> *computer ips dont lie
> *


VERY TRUE. BUT GOOD EXPERIENCE HACKERS CAN MIRROR IPS'S [IDENTITY PROTOCAL SERVICES] TO DUPLICATE, ALTER, AND OR PERPATRATE ANYBODY'S IDENTIFICATION OF COMPUTER SOURCE FOR THE PERSONAL USE, PERSONAL GAIN OR IN THIS CASE THE DISCREDIT OF ANOTHER PERSON. BUT IF EVERYONE TAKES IN AND BELIEVES WHAT THEY SEE [BIRD] PUT DOWN ABOUT ME AT FACE VALUE THEN THE [EXPERIENCED HACKER] HAS ACHIEVED HIS GOAL. 
BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. I WON'T RETURN HATE WITH HATE. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW BIRD AND GOD BLESS.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 23 2009, 03:04 AM~14557741
> *VERY TRUE. BUT GOOD EXPERIENCE HACKERS MIRROR IPS'S [IDENTITY PROTOCAL SERVICES] TO DUPLICATE, ALTER, AND OR PERPATRATE ANYBODY'S IDENTITION OF COMPUTER SOURCE FOR THE PERSONAL USE, PERSONAL GAIN OR IN THIS CASE THE DIS CREDIT OF ANOTHER PERSON. BUT IF EVERYONE TAKES IN AND BELIEVES WHAT THEY SEE [BIRD] PUT DOWN ABOUT ME AT FACE VALUE THEN THE [EXPERIENCED HACKER] HAS ACHIEVED HIS GOAL.
> BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. I WON'T RETURN HATE WITH HATE. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW BIRD AND GOD BLESS.
> *


Its all good homie. I'm not mad whether you did or didnt do it, no hard feelings. We all get caught up behind the computer screen sometimes and get excited. Nothing but love for Traffic, I think they have supported every show I've done down here and hope they will in the future.!! 

Hey by the way,, You never answered my question back a few pages!! Whould you throw a show the week of Christmas?? J/k Homie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 23 2009, 10:45 AM~14559588
> *Its all good homie.   I'm not mad whether you did or didnt do it, no hard feelings.  We all get caught up behind the computer screen sometimes and get excited.  Nothing but love for Traffic,  I think they have supported every show I've done down here and hope they will in the future.!!
> 
> Hey by the way,,  You never answered my question back a few pages!!  Whould you throw a show the week of Christmas??  J/k Homie
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY BIRD! WHEN IS THAT FLYER COMING OUT?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

I HEARD THE VILLAGE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE PERFORMING :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 11:01 AM~14549529
> *flyer???
> *


x's 4


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jul 23 2009, 01:03 PM~14560689
> *I HEARD THE VILLAGE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE PERFORMING :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ! CAN'T TOP THAT! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jul 23 2009, 11:03 AM~14560689
> *I HEARD THE VILLAGE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE PERFORMING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 23 2009, 09:32 PM~14566290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

one of the best show's around today very well organized and the judging is good too.
:thumbsup: :nicoderm:
just might show up to the show and just party.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jul 24 2009, 10:51 AM~14570360
> *one of the best show's around today very well  organized and the  judging is very good.
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> just might show up to the show just  party.
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jul 23 2009, 12:03 PM~14560689
> *I HEARD THE VILLAGE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE PERFORMING :biggrin:
> *


COUNT US ALL IN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jul 24 2009, 11:51 AM~14570360
> *one of the best show's around today very well  organized and the  judging is very good.
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> just might show up to the show just  party.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: {BEST AND ONLY} ALL {INDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW}! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

A/C included. :nicoderm:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2009, 05:31 PM~14574256
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: {BEST AND ONLY} ALL {INDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW}!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> A/C included.  :nicoderm:
> *




AND THE A/C IS FREE WITH THE PRICE OF ADMISSION :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 24 2009, 07:53 PM~14575308
> *AND THE A/C IS FREE WITH THE PRICE OF ADMISSION  :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET THE BEER GARDEN. :0  AND THE BAD ASS SAN DIEGO CARS.. :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY CC ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 24 2009, 09:47 AM~14569633
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2009, 08:46 PM~14575713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 24 2009, 09:47 AM~14569633
> *ttt
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2009, 08:46 PM~14575713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2009, 08:46 PM~14575713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY CC..WILL BE THERE...JUST NOT NEXT TO THE STAGE... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR, I'LL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jul 23 2009, 12:03 PM~14560689
> *I HEARD THE VILLAGE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE PERFORMING :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: COOOOOOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 24 2009, 09:19 PM~14575540
> *DONT FORGET THE BEER GARDEN. :0    AND THE BAD ASS SAN DIEGO CARS.. :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY CC ...
> *


 :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2009, 09:58 PM~14576182
> *:0
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2009, 05:31 PM~14574256
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: {BEST AND ONLY} ALL {INDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW}!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> A/C included.  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2009, 09:46 PM~14575713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 25 2009, 04:47 PM~14580563
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2009, 08:46 PM~14575713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH TTT CANT WAIT TILL NOVEMBER HOW MUCH IS IT FOR PRE REG ON BIKES


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 25 2009, 09:51 PM~14582358
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> > NOVEMBER 8 2009 FOR SURE HE IS JUST WAITING FOR FLYERS SO SET YOUR DATES!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/quote
> > AAH CMON! WAT THE @#** IS THIS?! IT WAS SAID IN RESPECT TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THE SHOW WAS GOING TO BE CHANGED TO THE MONTH OF SEPTEMBER THEN GO BACK TO COCK BLOCKING AND RESET IT BACK ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW DATE WHEN THERE WAS I'M SURE OTHER DATES THAT COULD HAVE BEEN CHOSEN THE WHOLE ENTIRE YEAR! NOW I GOT TO DECIDE WHICH TO GO TO WHEN I WANTED TO GO TO BOTH! THAT'S [email protected]#*#*# UP! I LIKE THE SD SHOW BUT I KNOW COCK BLOCKIN WHEN I SEE IT! :uh: :nosad: :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 26 2009, 01:35 AM~14583219
> *havent log on in minute... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsdown: :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 26 2009, 10:47 AM~14584766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 26 2009, 10:47 AM~14584766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 27 2009, 10:33 AM~14592409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 27 2009, 12:13 PM~14594003
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 27 2009, 03:36 PM~14597115
> *
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 11:38 AM~14593067
> *:thumbsup:
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C. GETTING READY FOR THE BIGGEST INDOOR SHOW IN THE COUNTRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 28 2009, 10:44 AM~14605032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 26 2009, 11:01 PM~14590347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490406


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

MAN THIS REALLY SUCKS....THESE ARE TWO OF THE BEST SHOWS IN SO. CAL, AND BOTH FALL ON THE SAME DAY. :angry: :angry:   (SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW AND TRAFFIC SHOW)


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 28 2009, 06:42 PM~14609188
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

[, 10:01 PM~14590347]








[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 30 2009, 09:13 PM~14633715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 28 2009, 09:37 PM~14611317
> *MAN THIS REALLY SUCKS....THESE ARE TWO OF THE BEST SHOWS IN SO. CAL, AND BOTH FALL ON THE SAME DAY. :angry:  :angry:      (SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW AND TRAFFIC SHOW)
> *


  YEAH IT IS!! DATS TOOO BAD!! :tears:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jul 31 2009, 07:29 AM~14636452
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jul 24 2009, 10:51 AM~14570360
> *one of the best show's around today very well  organized and the  judging is good too.
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> just might show up to the show and just  party.
> *


*I AGREE WITH THAT & IT'S WORTH THE TRIP FROM VEGAS JUST FOR THIS SHOW  *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

ok bird is only1 guy here trying to set the date u guys are really rud to him so just chill.


----------



## LORI ENVIED LADIES (Apr 16, 2009)

*T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P*


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dragonlady_278_@Jul 31 2009, 07:29 PM~14642135
> *ok bird is only1 guy here trying to set the date u guys are really rud to him so just chill.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 1 2009, 09:53 AM~14645796
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



X2! :uh: :dunno:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Techniques will be there


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 1 2009, 01:07 PM~14646754
> *Techniques will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

was there last year , and making plans to be there this year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 1 2009, 07:36 PM~14648982
> *was there last year , and making plans to be there this year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

make sure you get me a spot this year Bird. No flaking this time I have tried to get to your show year after year. I want to Debute my 31 at your show also. I'll take my truck Krazy Kreation and my 31 if you'll have us this year.


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

When can we be able to register the cars??


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*When can we be able to register the cars??*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Aug 1 2009, 10:20 PM~14649940
> *make sure you get me a spot this year Bird. No flaking this time I have tried to get to your show year after year. I want to Debute my 31 at your show also. I'll take my truck Krazy Kreation and my 31 if you'll have us this year.
> *


Got you covered Mando.. Cant wait to see the 31


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Aug 1 2009, 10:40 PM~14650041
> *When can we be able to register the cars??
> *


You can do it now.. Someone will be at the Chula vista tuesday night cruise this week


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=Big Rich,Jul 30 2009, 10:35 AM~14626962]
[, 10:01 PM~14590347]








[/quote]
:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

Who should I look or ask for ???


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2009, 01:01 PM~14652636
> *You can do it now..  Someone will be at the Chula vista tuesday night cruise this week
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 3 2009, 09:23 PM~14666671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 1 2009, 01:07 PM~14646754
> *Techniques will be there
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE TOO !!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 3 2009, 12:12 AM~14657203
> *:cheesy:
> *


Tino,

I sent the registrations you requested today. Cant wait to have you and the rest of Style Unlimited(Santa Barbara) back on the floor again. You guys showed good last year


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 3 2009, 09:14 AM~14658878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 5 2009, 08:20 AM~14681293
> *ttt
> *


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2009, 01:01 PM~14652636
> *You can do it now..  Someone will be at the Chula vista tuesday night cruise this week
> *


can you post a PRE REG form?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2009, 08:48 PM~14575730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

were can we get the forms at


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 5 2009, 11:13 AM~14683142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 5 2009, 05:18 PM~14686586
> *
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 6 2009, 11:44 AM~14693831
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 6 2009, 04:35 PM~14696654
> *
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 5 2009, 11:13 AM~14683142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 6 2009, 04:35 PM~14696654
> *
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 9 2009, 08:40 AM~14716238
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 10 2009, 01:00 AM~14722465
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14724828
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 10:31 AM~14724853
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2009, 01:16 PM~14726914
> *
> *


any info on special hotel rates or trailer parking for the show? :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:18 PM~14726929
> *any info on special hotel rates or trailer parking for the show? :0
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:18 PM~14726929
> *any info on special hotel rates or trailer parking for the show? :0
> *


Thanks for reminding me Habib. Trailor parking will be available in the back this year for the entire weekend now that the date is changed. If you are looking for a hotel I recomend the holiday in on the bay which is reasonable and very nice and close to the convention center


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2009, 02:19 PM~14726938
> *Yea your house
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2009, 01:19 PM~14726938
> *Yea your house
> *


 :uh: 
no mames...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:30 PM~14727042
> *:uh:
> no mames...
> *


Sorry Habib, Your papi yelled at me already...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2009, 01:31 PM~14727049
> *Sorry Habib,  Your papi yelled at me already...
> *


 :uh: 
dont forget the new hotel in nc off the 5 freeway....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:33 PM~14727072
> *:uh:
> dont forget the new hotel in nc off the 5 freeway....
> *


Thats right... Whats the name?? Can you post info since its in your neck of the woods. Its very nice too and trailor parking


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2009, 01:35 PM~14727088
> *Thats right...  Whats the name??  Can you post info since its in your neck of the woods.  Its very nice too and trailor parking
> *


http://www.hotels.com/hotel_best-western-m...tel_324150.html


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:38 PM~14727118
> *http://www.hotels.com/hotel_best-western-m...tel_324150.html
> *


Thanks Habib.... Brand new and pretty nice. Centrally located


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

BE THERE BE THERE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2009, 03:35 PM~14727088
> *Thats right...  Whats the name??  Can you post info since its in your neck of the woods.  Its very nice too and trailor parking
> *


THEY ALSO GOT A RESTAURANT I HEARD IT'S PERTY GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:guns:  hno: :tears: :angel: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

SOUTHERN COAST WILL BE THERE BIRD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 12 2009, 10:41 PM~14753642
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 10 2009, 06:23 PM~14729426
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 12 2009, 11:41 PM~14753642
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 13 2009, 10:44 PM~14765659
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt....for the best show on the west coast!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 14 2009, 10:09 AM~14768741
> *ttt....for the best show on the west coast!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: INDOOR SUPER SHOW


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

San Diego Party Division will be there. If you know what I mean!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 14 2009, 10:09 AM~14768741
> *ttt....for the best show on the west coast!
> *


*SOOOOOO TRUE :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Aug 14 2009, 01:17 PM~14770485
> *SOOOOOO TRUE  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X's 2


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 14 2009, 07:46 AM~14767461
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Aug 16 2009, 01:00 AM~14782434
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 14 2009, 02:37 PM~14771253
> *X's 2
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## PORKY SD (Jun 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Aug 17 2009, 12:03 PM~14793229
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Aug 17 2009, 12:03 PM~14793229
> *uffin:
> *



THAT'S THE GUY THAT PAINTED MY 61 Rag! :0 Thanks Porky, I hope it looks good for the car show.........


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2009, 03:04 PM~14794860
> *THAT'S THE GUY THAT PAINTED MY 61 Rag!  :0 Thanks Porky, I hope it looks good for the car show.........
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
YEAH I GUESS HE DOES A GOOD JOB SOMETIMES


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Aug 17 2009, 04:24 PM~14795779
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> YEAH I GUESS HE DOES A GOOD JOB SOMETIMES
> *


Brotherly love


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

US LOWCOS FROM THE 509 WILL BE THERE DEEP.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 17 2009, 08:51 PM~14799071
> *US LOWCOS FROM THE 509 WILL BE THERE DEEP.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Aug 17 2009, 04:24 PM~14795779
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> YEAH I GUESS HE DOES A GOOD JOB SOMETIMES
> *


 :scrutinize: :0


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Aug 17 2009, 04:24 PM~14795779
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> YEAH I GUESS HE DOES A GOOD JOB SOMETIMES
> *


    GOT TO LOVE MY LIL BRO


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Aug 18 2009, 09:42 AM~14803815
> *     GOT TO LOVE MY LIL BRO
> *


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

no flyer's yet bird hit me up


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

hi bird como estas cabron


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 19 2009, 12:46 PM~14817722
> *TTT
> *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WE WOULD LIKE SAN DIEGO TO COME REPRASENT IN L.A @ NEXT LEVELS CAR SHOW AN HOP SEPT.O6 IN LYNWOOD WE WILL POST THE FLYERS FRIDAY WIT ALL THE DETAILS OR CALL BIG JAY @ 310-800-6499 CHEC US OUT ON POST UR RIDE WE WILL BE IN DEIGO IN NOVEMBER REPASENTING DOGG YALL DOING YALL THANG MAIN.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 20 2009, 08:23 AM~14826116
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Big Al

Is the make over on the truck going to be done??


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NO THE MAKE OVER IS TAKEN TIME ;;PAINT ;;INTEREA;;; UNDER CARRAGE;;MAYBE I WILL SHOW THE HOPPER;;U GOT A CATERGORY FOR A RADICAL HOPPER;;ELCO;;IT IS GETTING CLEANED UP ALSO


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Aug 18 2009, 06:27 PM~14809521
> *hi bird como estas cabron
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Aug 20 2009, 12:59 PM~14828876
> *:uh:
> *


Hi Chuck!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 20 2009, 02:59 PM~14830200
> *Hi Chuck!!!!
> *



Hi Bird!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 21 2009, 07:14 AM~14836953
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUE ONDA BIRD...HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING BRO!!! :wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt Sup Mr Bird....looking forward to next month! lets do this! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 21 2009, 07:14 AM~14836953
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:barf: :burn:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 22 2009, 02:40 AM~14846256
> *QUE ONDA BIRD...HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING BRO!!! :wave:
> *


Everything is cool. And you??


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 21 2009, 07:14 AM~14836953
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2009, 02:14 PM~14877203
> *
> *



Will your car be at your show?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 25 2009, 04:33 PM~14878567
> *Will your car be at your show?
> *


No. I dont have a big enough crew working on it right now.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2009, 04:34 PM~14878576
> *No.  I dont have a big enough crew working on it right now.
> *


That's funny....I passed by your house and you had 5 people on that bad boy.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 25 2009, 03:43 PM~14878649
> *That's funny....I passed by your house and you had 5 people on that bad boy.
> *


 :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 25 2009, 05:43 PM~14878649
> *That's funny....I passed by your house and you had 5 people on that bad boy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IF YOU NEED HELP LET US KNOW BIRD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 25 2009, 09:14 PM~14881995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IF YOU NEED HELP LET US KNOW BIRD!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 25 2009, 09:14 PM~14881995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IF YOU NEED HELP LET US KNOW BIRD!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 25 2009, 10:36 PM~14883086
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2009, 05:34 PM~14878576
> *No.  I dont have a big enough crew working on it right now.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2009, 10:27 PM~14882157
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 26 2009, 03:25 PM~14889485
> *
> *


WHATS THE LINE UP LOOKING  LIKE


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 27 2009, 11:03 AM~14898030
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## khwts (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

BIRDISMYHERO c.c. will be there!  :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 28 2009, 12:38 PM~14910937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 28 2009, 12:38 PM~14910937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

will there be lowrider bike category?


----------



## PORKY SD (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 30 2009, 10:35 PM~14931999
> *
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*GO PARK VIEW LITTLE LEAGUE! 

LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD CHAMPIONS! * :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 31 2009, 04:20 PM~14938388
> *AT LEAST SOMEBODY WON A CHAMPION IN SAN DIEGO!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 31 2009, 03:20 PM~14938388
> *GO PARK VIEW LITTLE LEAGUE!
> 
> LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD CHAMPIONS!   :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS A GOOD GAME :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 31 2009, 07:44 PM~14941683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Sep 2 2009, 12:34 PM~14960350
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 2 2009, 03:07 PM~14961746
> *
> *



Can you put a PDF file link for the application cholo! 

BIRDISMYHERO C.C. FOR LIFE!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 2 2009, 03:46 PM~14962140
> *Can you put a PDF file link for the application cholo!
> 
> BIRDISMYHERO C.C. FOR LIFE!
> *


You know who to ask for that. Commmmmon


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xavierthexman @ Sep 2 2009, 03:46 PM) 
Can you put a PDF file link for the application cholo! 

BIRDISMYHERO C.C. FOR LIFE!






> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 2 2009, 10:57 PM~14966143
> *You know who to ask for that.  Commmmmon
> *




HE CALLED YOU A CHOLO HAHAHA TELL MAPACHE TO PUT THE PIC OF THE REAL CHOLO!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 3 2009, 06:51 AM~14967966
> *QUOTE(xavierthexman @ Sep 2 2009, 03:46 PM)
> Can you put a PDF file link for the application cholo!
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 3 2009, 07:35 AM~14968680
> *:roflmao:  :no: SHALL I REPLAY YOUR SPECIAL DEDICATION Mr. Viejo?????</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 3 2009, 08:35 AM~14968680
> *:roflmao:  :no: SHALL I REPLAY YOUR SPECIAL DEDICATION Mr. Viejo?????</span>
> *


 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

how munch is it to go i hard it went up to 45 for bikes :dunno: :|


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 3 2009, 04:59 PM~14973796
> *how munch is it to go i hard it went up to 45 for bikes  :dunno:  :|
> *


YUP 45 BUCKS,,,2 PASSES.. :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14977851
> *YUP 45 BUCKS,,,2 PASSES.. :0
> *


sorry its all yours i be 2 the taffic show its only ten bucks and munch closer :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14977851
> *YUP 45 BUCKS,,,2 PASSES.. :0
> *


Its $35 for bikes.


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 3 2009, 08:35 AM~14968680
> *:roflmao:  :no: SHALL I REPLAY YOUR SPECIAL DEDICATION Mr. Viejo?????</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :loco:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Sep 4 2009, 05:34 PM~14984110
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  :loco:
> *


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 5 2009, 12:04 PM~14989282
> *
> *


GROUPE SD WILL BE THERE


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 01:04 PM~14981811
> *sorry its all yours i be 2 the taffic show its only ten bucks and munch closer :biggrin:
> *


and hotter!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 31 2009, 10:34 PM~14943994
> * TTT :biggrin:
> *


see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

a road so what you saying your coming all the way from the windy city 2 take the king of cali back 2 the windy city with you


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 4 2009, 02:15 PM~14981962
> *Its $35 for bikes.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD WHEN DOES PRE REG END?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 5 2009, 10:45 PM~14993528
> *a road so what you saying your coming all the way from the windy city 2 take the king of cali back 2 the windy city with you
> *


im flyin over for this show not takin the ride :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 3 2009, 09:35 AM~14968680
> *:roflmao:  :no: SHALL I REPLAY YOUR SPECIAL DEDICATION Mr. Viejo?????</span>
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 8 2009, 12:00 PM~15014943
> *
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 9 2009, 08:21 AM~15024718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 31 2009, 04:15 PM~14939056
> *AT LEAST SOMEBODY WON A CHAMPION IN SAN DIEGO!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 31 2009, 03:20 PM~14938388
> *GO PARK VIEW LITTLE LEAGUE!
> 
> LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD CHAMPIONS!   :biggrin:
> *


I believe the girls also won the fast pitch softball championship. :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Sep 9 2009, 09:56 PM~15034484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 5 2009, 10:59 PM~14993633
> *im flyin over  for this  show  not takin the  ride  :biggrin:
> *



T T T


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T. F. F. T. !!!!!!!!!!! :burn:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## philyphil (Jan 24, 2009)

LOG ONTO STICKAM.COM/1UPRADIO TO HEAR COMMERCIAL FREE MUSIC AND WE WILL BE DJING LIVE TONIGHT AT 730pm ct. SO LOG ON AND SHOW SOME LOVE AND PROMOTE YOUR EVENT PASS THE WORD !


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 15 2009, 02:04 PM~15089289
> *T T T
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Image (Sep 17, 2009)

*BOOK "MACK 10" FOR YOUR NEXT CONCERT / CAR SHOW EVENT!*
For Booking Mack 10: (message)
http://www.myspace.com/theofficialmack10


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

HANDS DOWN, THE BEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15127775
> *HANDS DOWN, THE BEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15127775
> *HANDS DOWN, THE BEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PORKY SD (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 19 2009, 01:49 PM~15127775
> *HANDS DOWN, THE BEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST.
> *


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

<span style='color:red'>*HELL YEAH! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Sep 20 2009, 04:59 PM~15134686
> *X3 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Sep 21 2009, 10:02 AM~15140800
> *      :thumbsup:
> *


Its the people that make it what it is.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 21 2009, 02:07 PM~15143445
> *Its the people that make it what it is.
> *


SUP BIRD! THANKS AGAIN FOR COMING OUT AND DOING A GEAT JOB WITH YOUR STAFF OF GUYS!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 21 2009, 04:07 PM~15143445
> *Its the people that make it what it is.
> *


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 21 2009, 04:07 PM~15143445
> *Its the people that make it what it is.
> *


You're too modest Bird.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by not US or THEM_@Sep 21 2009, 03:10 PM~15144118
> *You're too modest Bird.
> *


haha he is! good man though.. very humble!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not US or THEM_@Sep 21 2009, 05:10 PM~15144118
> *You're too modest Bird.
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Puttin it down in **** Town. . . I'm there 4 Show . . .


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 21 2009, 03:20 PM~15143563
> *SUP BIRD! THANKS AGAIN FOR COMING OUT AND DOING A GEAT JOB WITH YOUR STAFF OF GUYS!
> *


No problem Paul,, We had a good time working for you. Nice event and hope you have us back next year.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 22 2009, 08:29 PM~15159551
> *No problem Paul,,  We had a good time working for you.  Nice event and hope you have us back next year.
> *


 for sure brother man... you know we will! ....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I LOVE THE BEER GARDEN. GREAT PLACE TO POST UP AND HOLLA AT THE HOES AS THEY WALK BY!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 23 2009, 12:26 AM~15160988
> *I LOVE THE BEER GARDEN. GREAT PLACE TO POST UP AND HOLLA AT THE HOES AS THEY WALK BY!!! :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 23 2009, 01:26 AM~15160988
> *I LOVE THE BEER GARDEN. GREAT PLACE TO POST UP AND HOLLA AT THE HOES AS THEY WALK BY!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 4 2009, 01:15 PM~14981962
> *Its $35 for bikes.
> *


How much to enter a Kid's Pedal Car?


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 23 2009, 08:27 PM~15169276
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> > :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Bird...Can we register online???


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Sep 24 2009, 07:26 AM~15172407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Sep 29 2009, 08:44 PM~15223513
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 29 2009, 10:08 AM~15218394
> *Hey Bird...Can we register online???
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> I LOVE THE BEER GARDEN. GREAT PLACE TO POST UP AND HOLLA AT THE HOES AS THEY WALK BY!!! :nicoderm:
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

is th e show place near down town or what hotels are nearby any info please :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 3 2009, 12:26 AM~15255460
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 2 2009, 02:50 PM~15250493
> *IT IS RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM DOWN TOWN!!!! AS FOR HOTELS WHAT RATES ARE YOU LOOKING FOR AND HOW CLOSE???????*


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 4 2009, 10:43 PM~15268929
> *IT IS RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM DOWN TOWN!!!! AS FOR HOTELS WHAT RATES ARE YOU LOOKING FOR AND HOW CLOSE???????
> *


as close as possible :cheesy: rates well prob something decent i guess :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

COOL!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 2 2009, 01:50 PM~15250493
> *is th e show place  near  down town or what hotels  are nearby any info please  :cheesy:
> *


all the hotels near the conv center are either super expensive or a dump with fucked up parking. ur best bet is the hotel circle area over by qualcomm stadium. its only like 10 minutes from the conv center. that's wut I do  
the downtown gaslamp area is too fuckin congested for my liking.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 5 2009, 11:32 AM~15272421
> *all the hotels near the conv center are either super expensive or a dump with fucked up parking. ur best bet is the hotel circle area over by qualcomm stadium. its only like 10 minutes from the conv center. that's wut I do
> the downtown gaslamp area is too fuckin congested for my liking.
> *


cool cool thanks bro


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 5 2009, 01:02 AM~15269317
> *as close as  possible   :cheesy: rates  well  prob  something decent i guess :cheesy:
> *


WE WILL BE POSTING A HOTEL WITH RATES @ $99 IN THE HOTEL CIRCLE AREA THAT IS FEW MINUTES FROM THE SHOW, I WILL WORK ON GETTING THE NAME AND ### FOR IT TOMORROW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

were can i register in town?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 5 2009, 10:08 PM~15278879
> *WE WILL BE POSTING A HOTEL WITH RATES @ $99 IN THE HOTEL CIRCLE AREA THAT IS FEW MINUTES FROM THE SHOW, I WILL WORK ON GETTING THE NAME AND ### FOR IT TOMORROW!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Oct 5 2009, 11:12 PM~15278923
> *were can i register in town?
> *


WE WILL BE GOING OUT TO THE SPOTS!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR A FULL PRE-REG FORM IN pdf FILE! 

Click here!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 6 2009, 09:44 AM~15281187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS GETTING READY FOR THIS MUTHA-FUCKA !!!!! CAN'T BELIEVE ITS OCTOBER ALREADY.....DAMNNNNNNN....


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Sep 29 2009, 07:44 PM~15223513
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Oct 6 2009, 08:09 PM~15287033
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS GETTING READY FOR THIS MUTHA-FUCKA !!!!! CAN'T BELIEVE ITS OCTOBER ALREADY.....DAMNNNNNNN....
> *





 X2


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 2 2009, 02:50 PM~15250493
> *is th e show place  near  down town or what hotels  are nearby any info please  :cheesy:
> *


 I HAVEN'T FORGOT ABOUT YOU I AM STILL WORKING ON IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 7 2009, 03:38 PM~15295438
> * I HAVEN'T FORGOT ABOUT YOU I AM STILL WORKING ON IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cool cool no prob


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

go to http://m.extendedstay.com
rooms are around 69 a nite and u get 10 bucks off. tv's are a lil small but the rooms are great. love the full kitchen


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 7 2009, 05:13 PM~15296184
> *go to http://m.extendedstay.com
> rooms are around 69 a nite and u get 10 bucks off. tv's are a lil small but the rooms are great. love the full kitchen
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 7 2009, 06:13 PM~15296184
> *go to http://m.extendedstay.com
> rooms are around 69 a nite and u get 10 bucks off. tv's are a lil small but the rooms are great. love the full kitchen
> *


 YES THOSE ARE NICE ROOMS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 9 2009, 08:29 AM~15310849
> *WHAT ABOUT THE ONE BEHIND THE PUSSY CAT :biggrin: BEHIND NC BLVD</span>*


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

]


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

bird PRIEMER NEEDS 4 20 X 20 SO PUT THEM DOWN FOR THAT


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 08:06 PM~15336699
> *bird    PRIEMER NEEDS  4  20 X 20    SO  PUT  THEM  DOWN  FOR  THAT
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Oct 12 2009, 09:10 PM~15336744
> *:0
> *


SUPP DOGG YOU GUYS GET HOME OK


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 08:15 PM~15336821
> *:biggrin:
> SUPP  DOGG  YOU GUYS GET HOME  OK
> *


SLOWLY BUT SURELY  GOOD LOOKING OUT !!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Oct 12 2009, 09:30 PM~15337011
> *SLOWLY BUT SURELY   GOOD LOOKING OUT !!!
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 08:06 PM~15336699
> *bird    PRIEMER NEEDS  4  20 X 20    SO  PUT  THEM  DOWN  FOR  THAT
> *


Ok. Thanks Smiley.

Also in regards to rooms.... You can go on our website and we have the link to the sheraton in mission valley. Speacial rate of $100. 5 star hotel

www.supercustomcarshow.com


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Oct 13 2009, 09:35 AM~15340859
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


        :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 13 2009, 06:28 PM~15347246
> *
> *


http://supercustomcarshow.com/

Get your rooms. Only 109$$$$$$$. Free parking and lots of trailer parking. Only 10 min. from the convention center. Nice Bar also. Wife or girlfriend can go shopping across the way also


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 13 2009, 06:01 PM~15347641
> *http://supercustomcarshow.com/
> 
> Get your rooms.  Only 109$$$$$$$. Free parking and lots of trailer parking.  Only 10 min. from the convention center. Nice Bar also.  Wife or girlfriend can go shopping across the way also
> *


STYLISTICS WILL BE THERER


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 13 2009, 07:19 PM~15347883
> *STYLISTICS WILL BE THERER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 13 2009, 05:11 PM~15345819
> *Ok.  Thanks Smiley.
> 
> Also in regards to rooms....  You can go on our website and we have the link to the sheraton in mission valley.  Speacial rate of $100.  5 star hotel
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 13 2009, 07:33 PM~15348085
> *
> *


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 13 2009, 08:19 PM~15347883
> *STYLISTICS WILL BE THERER
> *


congrats george on the win


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 13 2009, 06:55 PM~15348409
> *congrats  george  on the  win
> *


THANKS HOMIE I SEE U N SD TAKECARE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 07:06 PM~15336699
> *bird    PRIEMER NEEDS  4  20 X 20    SO  PUT  THEM  DOWN  FOR  THAT
> *


SUP BIRT ''STYLISTICS'' NEED 1 20X20 ALSO IS THE KOOL THANKS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 14 2009, 11:11 AM~15353423
> *THANKS HOMIE I SEE U N SD TAKECARE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 13 2009, 03:11 PM~15345819
> *Ok.  Thanks Smiley.
> 
> Also in regards to rooms....  You can go on our website and we have the link to the sheraton in mission valley.  Speacial rate of $100.  5 star hotel
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wats the entry for lowrider bikes


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 14 2009, 10:37 AM~15353667
> *wats the entry for lowrider bikes
> *


$35


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Just added.....
Candyman


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

they will be performing live... :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Domino


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

Candyman</span>


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Is there still time to pre-register??*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Oct 15 2009, 03:10 PM~15367755
> *Is there still time to pre-register??
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Oct 15 2009, 02:10 PM~15367755
> *Is there still time to pre-register??
> *


Yes but I would do it this week.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 15 2009, 08:08 PM~15371965
> *Yes but I would do it this week.
> *


You must pre reg for this show. There will be NO DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 15 2009, 07:12 PM~15372048
> *You must pre reg for this show.  There will be NO DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION
> *


If we send them out tomorrow, will it be ok still.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 15 2009, 10:57 PM~15373479
> *If we send them out tomorrow, will it be ok still.
> *


YES IT WILL, YOU GOT TILL NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Its going down


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 15 2009, 09:57 PM~15373479
> *If we send them out tomorrow, will it be ok still.
> *


Thats fine


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GREAT SHOW BIRD WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR . LAST YEARS WAS GREAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 16 2009, 10:11 PM~15383745
> *GREAT SHOW BIRD WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR . LAST YEARS WAS GREAT. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. I know both will do great from what I"m hearing. We are gonna have a great new look with some clubs that have never attended before so it seems to be ok. We'll miss not having the Traffic lane though. Good luck to you and the rest of Traffic. I hear you got a good line up coming!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

Domino</span>


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 17 2009, 12:34 PM~15387133
> *Domino</span>
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone needs rooms we have set up great rates at the sheraton in mission valley. please look at our website for the link

http://www.supercustomcarshow.com/


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 14 2009, 05:51 PM~15358314
> *Domino
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 17 2009, 10:00 AM~15386412
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2009, 12:31 PM~15387117
> *Thanks.  I know both will do great from what I"m hearing.  We are gonna have a great new look with some clubs that have never attended before so it seems to be ok.  We'll miss not having the Traffic lane though.  Good luck to you and the rest of Traffic.  I hear you got a good line up coming!!!!!!
> *


WE ARE TRAFFIC HARBOR AREA , NOT SO CAL BUT THANK'S ANYWAYS.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 18 2009, 11:49 AM~15392716
> *WE ARE TRAFFIC HARBOR AREA , NOT SO CAL BUT THANK'S ANYWAYS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 18 2009, 11:18 AM~15392821
> *:thumbsup:
> *


will hank be there????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 18 2009, 12:30 PM~15392888
> *will hank be there????
> *


No Hank is retired!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 18 2009, 11:35 AM~15392914
> *No Hank is retired!!
> *


yeah rite!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 18 2009, 01:35 PM~15392914
> *No Hank is retired!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 18 2009, 05:16 PM~15394184
> *yeah rite!
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 18 2009, 06:16 PM~15394184
> *yeah rite!
> *


X2!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 17 2009, 10:00 AM~15386412
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

all he needs is a couple drinks and bam :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 19 2009, 12:24 AM~15398138
> *all he needs is a couple drinks and bam :biggrin:
> *


HANK WILL BE THERE AFTER THE SHOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 18 2009, 11:24 PM~15398138
> *all he needs is a couple drinks and bam :biggrin:
> *


I gave up drinking so hank wont come back


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WE WANT HANK


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 AM~15399803
> *I gave up drinking so hank wont come back
> *


BULL SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 19 2009, 01:45 PM~15402746
> *TTT
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 19 2009, 06:21 AM~15399479
> *HANK WILL BE THERE AFTER THE SHOW!!!!!!!!
> *


hank should the head liner,,


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 19 2009, 08:21 AM~15399803
> *I gave up drinking so hank wont come back
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there going to be any Best Of Show Sweepstakes awards?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15404569
> *X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:cheesy: ALMOST SHOW TIME :cheesy:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

whats up abel


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Oct 20 2009, 11:00 AM~15412812
> *whats up abel
> *


JUST HERE LOOKING OUT FOR THE NEXT SHOW  ..U GOING TO S.D SUPER SHOW LAST YEAR IT WAS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Oct 20 2009, 11:54 AM~15413215
> *JUST HERE LOOKING OUT FOR THE NEXT SHOW  ..U GOING TO S.D SUPER SHOW LAST YEAR IT WAS OFF THE HOOK
> *


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

MAILING OFF THE PRE-REG FORMS TODAY BIRD I ACTUALLY HAVE 3 IN THE CLUB GOING, MY TWO PERSONAL CARS AND MY V.P. TRUCK


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Oct 20 2009, 01:36 PM~15414068
> *MAILING OFF THE PRE-REG FORMS TODAY BIRD I ACTUALLY HAVE 3 IN THE CLUB GOING, MY TWO PERSONAL CARS AND MY V.P. TRUCK
> *


Ok I'll look for them


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BIRD


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15404569
> *hank should the head liner,,
> *


ANYBODY GOT PICTURES OF HANK AT HIS BEST???????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 21 2009, 06:58 AM~15420896
> *ANYBODY GOT PICTURES OF HANK AT HIS BEST???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A fucker dont start!!! Rich dont even think about it


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 17 2009, 01:34 PM~15387133
> *Domino</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS READY HOMIES !!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 21 2009, 08:10 AM~15420960
> *A fucker dont start!!!  Rich dont even think about it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 21 2009, 12:11 PM~15423447
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 21 2009, 02:50 PM~15424918
> *
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T CANT WAIT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 21 2009, 06:10 AM~15420960
> *A fucker dont start!!!  Rich dont even think about it
> *


*WHAT????*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 22 2009, 02:33 AM~15431660
> *TTT
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt
FOR THE BEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST!!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Should be showing my truck this year with Jarvis's full show Civic.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

south central Los Angeles MAJESTICS ... :420: :nicoderm: will be there....


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> FOR THE BEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

Domino</span>


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I just sent in my Entry for my Chevy....


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

just registered, see you there!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Oct 23 2009, 03:02 PM~15447171
> *just registered, see  you there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt hopefuly i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt for the return of hank


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I don't like the way people are spamming the traffic show in every topic. my choice is sd


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 24 2009, 01:15 PM~15454504
> *ttt for the return of hank
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Callumee (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Callumee_@Oct 25 2009, 01:55 AM~15459104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully I get accepted!!!


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Oct 25 2009, 01:59 PM~15461378
> *Hopefully I get accepted!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 26 2009, 07:20 AM~15467754
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

TRIBAL WILL BE THERE SELLING SHIRTS!!!!










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 24 2009, 12:15 PM~15454504
> *ttt for the return of hank
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 24 2009, 02:57 PM~15455386
> *I don't like the way people are spamming the traffic show in every topic. my choice is sd
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 24 2009, 02:57 PM~15455386
> *I don't like the way people are spamming the traffic show in every topic. my choice is sd
> *


X2


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 26 2009, 11:41 AM~15469819
> *TRIBAL WILL BE THERE SELLING <span style=\'color:blue\'>GEAR!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: IM IN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Oct 26 2009, 06:41 PM~15474288
> *:biggrin: IM IN
> *


THATS RIGHT JAVI LET US KNOW WUS SUP YOU CAN ROLL WITH US THAT WAY


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 26 2009, 05:42 PM~15474314
> *THATS RIGHT JAVI LET US KNOW WUS SUP YOU CAN ROLL WITH US THAT WAY
> *


 I'M DOWN LETS ROLL


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Oct 26 2009, 06:41 PM~15474288
> *:biggrin: IM IN
> *


I am still waiting    but I did only send in my App on Friday!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Oct 26 2009, 07:04 PM~15474620
> *I am still waiting       but I did only send in my App on Friday!
> *


We should get it by tomorrow. I sent you a message by email


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T.F.F.T.!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

hank the tank!!!

hank the tank!!!


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

south central Los Angeles. MFFM...


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY BIRD JUST WONDERING IF YOU RECIVED MY PRE REG.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Oct 27 2009, 09:52 AM~15480650
> *HEY BIRD JUST WONDERING IF YOU RECIVED MY PRE REG.
> *


Yea I got it. I'll be getting a hold of you soon with new flyers with your shop on them and Tickets for you to sell to North County.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 21 2009, 11:01 PM~15430833
> *T T T CANT WAIT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Oct 26 2009, 10:24 PM~15478184
> *T.F.F.T.!!!!!!!!
> *


SUP ANGEL Y VERO R U GUYS READY O Q


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*<span style='font-family:Times'>IS GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 27 2009, 05:10 PM~15484647
> *SUP ANGEL Y VERO R U GUYS READY O Q
> *


T.F.F.T!!!!!!</span>


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Oct 27 2009, 09:04 PM~15487721
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>IS GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I hate USPS.....hurry up and deliver my Registration!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Oct 28 2009, 02:04 PM~15494249
> *I hate USPS.....hurry up and deliver my Registration!!!!
> *


We got your registration today.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Oct 28 2009, 09:03 AM~15491051
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEARD THE SHOW IS OFFICIALLY SOLD OUT..!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Oct 28 2009, 05:41 PM~15496373
> *HEARD THE SHOW IS OFFICIALLY SOLD OUT..!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


We are sold out. We will post up the move in schedule early next week on our website. If you need rooms we have show rates at the sheraton in mission valley for 109 a night. You can access it on our website. www.supercustomcarshow.com


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 11:37 AM~15493434
> *
> *


SUP BIRD WITH MY REQUEST


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 05:50 PM~15496463
> *We are sold out.  We will post up the move in schedule early next week on our website.  If you need rooms we have show rates at the sheraton in mission valley for 109 a night.  You can access it on our website.  www.supercustomcarshow.com
> *



So did I make it in time?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Oct 28 2009, 06:01 PM~15496565
> *So did I make it in time?
> *


Yes you did


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 28 2009, 05:50 PM~15496464
> *SUP BIRD WITH MY REQUEST
> *


Got it


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 06:50 PM~15496463
> *We are sold out.  We will post up the move in schedule early next week on our website.  If you need rooms we have show rates at the sheraton in mission valley for 109 a night.  You can access it on our website.  www.supercustomcarshow.com
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 05:50 PM~15496463
> *We are sold out.  We will post up the move in schedule early next week on our website.  If you need rooms we have show rates at the sheraton in mission valley for 109 a night.  You can access it on our website.  www.supercustomcarshow.com
> *


LET US KNOW IF WE MADE IT IN BIRD IF NOT SO WE CAN CANCEL OUR ROOMS THANKS AGAIN  AND CONGRADS ON THE SELL OUT GOOD SHOW


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 05:14 PM~15496689
> *Got it
> *


can i trade some pics for a room?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 28 2009, 10:10 PM~15499800
> *can i trade some pics for a room?
> *


 :0 What up Big Rich!



Congrats on another SELL OUT show BIRD! The best of the best!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 28 2009, 11:10 PM~15499800
> *can i trade some pics for a room?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 28 2009, 10:02 PM~15499737
> *LET US KNOW IF WE MADE IT IN BIRD IF NOT SO WE CAN CANCEL OUR ROOMS THANKS AGAIN   AND CONGRADS ON THE SELL OUT GOOD SHOW
> *


You guys made it!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 28 2009, 10:10 PM~15499800
> *can i trade some pics for a room?
> *


Common Buddy... Me and you been friends for a long time!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 29 2009, 07:27 AM~15502569
> *Common Buddy...  Me and you been friends for a long time!!!!
> *


answer my question hank


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 29 2009, 09:32 AM~15503262
> *answer my question hank
> *


Hank no longer exists


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 29 2009, 08:52 AM~15503438
> *Hank no longer exists
> *


he does in pics,,remember :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 29 2009, 09:54 AM~15503452
> *he does in pics,,remember :cheesy:
> *


LOL.......


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 04:50 PM~15496463
> *We are sold out.  We will post up the move in schedule early next week on our website.  If you need rooms we have show rates at the sheraton in mission valley for 109 a night.  You can access it on our website.  www.supercustomcarshow.com
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 22 2009, 01:50 PM~15435890
> *ttt
> FOR THE BEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST!!!
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 05:50 PM~15496463
> *We are sold out.  We will post up the move in schedule early next week on our website.  If you need rooms we have show rates at the sheraton in mission valley for 109 a night.  You can access it on our website.  www.supercustomcarshow.com
> *


 :0 T T T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 29 2009, 08:26 AM~15502556
> *You guys made it!!!
> *



GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC...SAN DIEGO.AND .RIVERSIDE.. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE...C YOU THERE BIRD........... :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 29 2009, 10:54 AM~15503452
> *he does in pics,,remember :cheesy:
> *


NO BALLS, PUT THEM ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 23 2009, 06:57 AM~15443486
> *Domino</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 29 2009, 04:40 PM~15507744
> *NO BALLS, PUT THEM ON!!!!!!!!
> *


ok


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 10:17 AM~15503631
> *
> *


YES SIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 05:14 PM~15496689
> *Got it
> *


THANKS BIRD I WILL BE THERE ON A FULL DISPLAY


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT for Bird will be a great show.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 29 2009, 08:26 AM~15502556
> *You guys made it!!!
> *


THANKS  4 DA INFO


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Just booked my room! busy weekend cleaning the car!!!

Should be a great show!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Bird, what is allowed & not allowed display wise? And what time will the doors open for roll in on Sat. ?


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Oct 29 2009, 02:09 PM~15506126
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC...SAN DIEGO.AND .RIVERSIDE.. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE...C YOU THERE BIRD........... :0
> *



Foow Shooow!!! MEMBERS ONLY CC N.C. SD & RVC!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Oct 31 2009, 10:31 AM~15521787
> *Bird, what is allowed & not allowed display wise? And what time will the doors open for roll in on Sat. ?
> *


NO SAND,BARK OR ANY KIND OF ROCK FOR SURE AND TIME WILL BE SET LATER IN THE WEEK!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Bird, can we get electricity at the show, I forgot to add it to my form??? and is it 50 bucks??


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

WHERE'S THE MOVE IN SCHEDULE BIRD!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 1 2009, 11:04 PM~15533678
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VERY NICE!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

did some one say there was a after hop????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Nov 1 2009, 11:05 PM~15533694
> *WHERE'S THE MOVE IN SCHEDULE BIRD!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


I t will be out this evening ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

DAM IT'S THIS WEEKED ALREADY.............................


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

the big question is??? .....will rock and roll gangster be on display???? :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 2 2009, 10:06 AM~15536506
> *Tribal '63 make it. *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 2 2009, 11:17 AM~15537891
> *<span style=\'color:yellow\'>Tribal '63 make it.
> *


*
:0 
maybe*


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Nov 1 2009, 10:06 PM~15532322
> *Hey Bird, can we get electricity at the show, I forgot to add it to my form??? and is it 50 bucks??
> *


YES YOU WILL!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Nov 2 2009, 01:49 PM~15538745
> *YES YOU WILL!!!!!!!
> *


For the record. Pueblo Viejo can answer your questions aswell incase anyone has questions. Thanks Jose


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 2 2009, 02:53 PM~15539382
> *For the record.  Pueblo Viejo can answer your questions aswell incase anyone has questions.  Thanks Jose
> *



Thanks for clearing that up. Pueblo Viejo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

WHERE'S THE MOVE IN SCHEDULE BIRD!!!!


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

x22


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

WHAT TIME IS THE BIKINI CONTEST CAN YOU MAKE SURE YOU ANNOUNCE IT 10 MIN BEFORE IN CASE PEOPLE ARE IN THE RESTROOM THANKS BIRD AND JOSE


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

MOVE IN SCHEDULE ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

CFLTV here how an i get media passses so we can film the show check out our work on cfltv.net


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 2 2009, 09:22 AM~15536118
> *I t will be out this evening ...
> *


 THANK YOU BIRD...WILL IT BE ON HERE OR THE WEBSITE???...WE GOT TO GET OUR AGENDA READY...THE LADIES WILL BE REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Nov 2 2009, 12:05 AM~15533694
> *WHERE'S THE MOVE IN SCHEDULE BIRD!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

X'S 100


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

someone told me today, that there's no trailer parking. so if you bring ur low rider's on trailers , there's nowhere to park the ur trailer. because i was going to bring my car to the show on a trailer.  is that true.


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Nov 2 2009, 08:23 PM~15543034
> *someone told me today, that there's no trailer parking.  so if you bring ur low rider's on trailers , there's nowhere to park the ur trailer.  because i was going to bring my car to the show on a trailer.    is that true.
> *



I will have a trailer too...


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

FROM PREVIOUS SHOWS THIS IS ACCURATE TRANSPORTING IS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Nov 2 2009, 07:25 PM~15541558
> *WHAT TIME IS THE BIKINI CONTEST CAN YOU MAKE SURE YOU ANNOUNCE IT 10 MIN BEFORE IN CASE PEOPLE ARE IN THE RESTROOM THANKS BIRD AND JOSE
> *


IS YOUR PAROLE OFFICER LETTING YOU GO THIS YEAR????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

any estimate to post move in time schedule ? :dunno:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I THOUGHT I READ BIRD WAS GOING TO POST THIS AFTERNOON BUT I'VE BEEN CHECKING ALL DAY HMMMMMM? :thumbsdown:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Nov 2 2009, 09:04 PM~15543595
> *IS YOUR PAROLE OFFICER LETTING YOU GO THIS YEAR????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MEETING HIM IN THE BEER GARDEN :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Nov 2 2009, 10:46 PM~15544114
> *YEAH MEETING HIM IN THE BEER GARDEN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

NOV 1ST CAME AND WENT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 29 2009, 03:19 PM~15506905
> *DELEGATION WILL B IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> *


KOOL HOMIES 
''STYLISTICS'' LOS ANGELES 
''STYLISTICS SAN DIEGO 
''STYLISTICS'' ARIZONA 
''STYLISTICS'' LAS VEGAS 
WILL BE THERE WE SEE U GUYS N SD ALLA NOS VEMOS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Nov 2 2009, 11:02 PM~15545167
> *NOV 1ST CAME AND WENT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 13 2009, 08:01 PM~15347641
> *http://supercustomcarshow.com/
> 
> Get your rooms.  Only 109$$$$$$$. Free parking and lots of trailer parking.  Only 10 min. from the convention center. Nice Bar also.  Wife or girlfriend can go shopping across the way also
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Nov 2 2009, 12:05 AM~15533694
> *PATIENCE MY FRIEND!!*


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

COOL WE GOT IT NOW BIRD THANK YOU...SEE YOU AT MOVE IN...BEST OF LUCK ON A SUCCESSFUL SHOW...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

www.XaviertTheXMan.com


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 04:52 PM~15552143
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Nov 3 2009, 04:56 PM~15552174
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Schedule on my site!


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

bring it on


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caddiloco89_@Nov 3 2009, 05:59 PM~15552798
> *bring it on
> *


It's brought! LOL!!

CAR SHOW Move [/b]</span>in Schedule 
Saturday, November 7, 2009

*7:00 AM*
Oldies
Just 2 Low
Unique Ladies
The Crowd
Latin Touch
Our Time
Dukes
Kirk
J.Haeussinger
Individuals
Twisted Minds-5 bikes
Uprise
Together
Techniques
John Denich
Jay Hernandez
Javier Mora
Big Alex

*8:30 AM*
Stylistics
Oldies
Bebo
City
Premier
Style Unlimited
Just us
Pacific Coast
Life-5
Los Cabrones
Strays
Javier Galvan

*10:00 AM*
Viejitos
Southern Coast
Elite
Groupe
Showtime
Delegation
Night Life
Klique
Los Heavyweights

*11:30 AM*
High Class
Majestics
Nokturnal
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics

*12:30 PM*
Imperials
Swift
Members
Rory Cabrera
Jason Mason
Outsiders
Lalo Machado

*Don't get there too early because you'll be waiting a long time. If we follow the schedule it will be a very smooth move in. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR BEING APART OF THIS SHOW! * :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15553189
> *It's brought!  LOL!!
> 
> CAR SHOW Move *</span>in Schedule
> ...


THANKS XAVIER FOR THE ' 411 '!!!!!   C YA SATURDAY BROTHER !!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15553189
> *It's brought!  LOL!!
> 
> CAR SHOW Move *</span>in Schedule
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Nov 2 2009, 06:25 PM~15541558
> *WHAT TIME IS THE BIKINI CONTEST CAN YOU MAKE SURE YOU ANNOUNCE IT 10 MIN BEFORE IN CASE PEOPLE ARE IN THE RESTROOM THANKS BIRD AND JOSE
> *


bikini contest my ass! they haven't had one in like 5 yrs! :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

see you at the move in


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 05:39 PM~15553189
> *It's brought!  LOL!!
> 
> CAR SHOW Move *</span>in Schedule
> ...


THANKS FOR THE 411 
STYLISTICS SAN DIEGO 
N STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB INC
WILL BE THERE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 06:39 PM~15553189
> *It's brought!  LOL!!
> 
> CAR SHOW Move *</span>in Schedule
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 04:57 PM~15552184
> *:0  Schedule on my site!
> *


LIKE I NEED IT??...I PRIDE MYSELF ON BEING LATE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Nov 4 2009, 02:49 PM~15562463
> *LIKE I NEED IT??...I PRIDE MYSELF ON BEING LATE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 4 2009, 04:53 PM~15563068
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


WHAT HOODRAT???? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Xavier TY for posting the schedule. just a few more days :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Nov 3 2009, 07:47 PM~15554012
> *THANKS XAVIER FOR THE ' 411 '!!!!!    C YA SATURDAY BROTHER !!!
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

4 days left


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 06:39 PM~15553189
> *It's brought!  LOL!!
> 
> Together
> ...


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Nov 5 2009, 01:49 AM~15568019
> *
> *


T.F.F.T!!!!!</span>


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ARE THEY STILL CHECKIN ON THAT 1/4 TANK OF GAS 2 GET IN ?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 5 2009, 01:52 AM~15568026
> *ARE THEY STILL CHECKIN ON THAT 1/4 TANK OF GAS 2 GET IN ?
> *



*
Please be sure you are on POINT about this and spread the word, they will be checking EVERYTHING going in for the set up on Saturday...very strick rules from the convention center & San Diego PD this year. *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 2 2009, 11:25 PM~15545427
> *KOOL HOMIES
> ''STYLISTICS'' LOS ANGELES
> ''STYLISTICS SAN DIEGO
> ...


good luck..i wont be there but hopefully ill c u guys in Phoenix if they have a show


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Nite Life</span>
Klique
Los Heavyweights

*11:30 AM*
High Class
Majestics
Nokturnal
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics

*12:30 PM*
Imperials
Swift
Members
Rory Cabrera
Jason Mason
Outsiders
Lalo Machado

*Don't get there too early because you'll be waiting a long time. If we follow the schedule it will be a very smooth move in. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR BEING APART OF THIS SHOW! * :thumbsup:
[/quote]

:cheesy: :cheesy: thanks Bird. see you saturday


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> It's brought! LOL!!
> 
> Groupe</span>
> Showtime
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 4 2009, 05:34 PM~15563431
> *Xavier TY for posting the schedule. just a few more days  :biggrin:
> *



Hey Coast & DipN See you guys at the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 06:39 PM~15553189
> *It's brought!  LOL!!
> 
> DO THA DAM THANG BIRD!!! CAN U HOOK A BROTHA UP WITH A TICKET FOR UR SHOW..A LOT OF QUALITY CLUBS GOING TO BE AT UR SHOW MY *****!!!! :0 </span>*


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15553189
> *It's brought!  LOL!!
> 
> ndividuals[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

looking forward to this show


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE THE OFFICAL CATAGORIES WHAT YEARS ECT....


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

It's brought! LOL!!

3 MORE DAYS FOR THE BIG SHOW </span>[/b]


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 5 2009, 08:32 AM~15569152
> *
> Please be sure you are on POINT about this and spread the word, they will be checking EVERYTHING going in for the set up on Saturday...very strick rules from the convention center & San Diego PD this year.
> *


*
 THANKS*


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2009, 06:39 PM~15553189
> *It's brought!  LOL!!
> 
> CAR SHOW Move *</span>in Schedule
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

driving down sunday morning


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

2 days left.


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

its going down!!!!in 2 days :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

we are leaving in 12 hours! 

saturday set up will be a day spent with my car club hangin out, working on our cars...no phones, no distractions!

look for my duece and a badd ass new display!


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 6 2009, 03:52 PM~15585688
> *we are leaving in 12 hours!
> 
> saturday set up will be a day spent with my car club hangin out, working on our cars...no phones, no distractions!
> ...


MI IN 9HOURS


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTMFT for the best show in So Cal!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Post move in pic's please


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 6 2009, 04:29 AM~15580068
> *driving down sunday morning
> *


 :angry:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

ONE DAY LEFT. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Nov 6 2009, 11:05 PM~15588892
> *TTMFT for the best show in So Cal!
> *


ON THE WEST COAST.</span>


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Just got home. Roll in went smooth & the building is packed !! I took some pix which ill post later. Heres a teaser pic of my Nissan....


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

a lil sneak peek of the best indoor show on the west coast...








































































thanks bird and his crew for making it happen!!!







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

will be perform live also!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

doors open at what time tomorrow?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15594378
> *doors open at what time tomorrow?
> *


i think 11am...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15594386
> *i think 11am...
> *


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 7 2009, 08:44 PM~15594386
> *i think 11am...
> *


7 am if you have a vehicle in the show 11 am for spectators. A few more teasers...


----------



## LATINBLU (Aug 10, 2006)

Were the party at tonite in S.D


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

looks pretty good! :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

their is going to be some clean ass rides there


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Once again its on! :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

SEE YOU ALL IN A FEW HOURS


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: Got the camera battery charging and emptied out the memory card! Can't wait, till morning. :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 7 2009, 08:30 PM~15594646
> *7 am if you have a vehicle in the show 11 am for spectators. A few more teasers...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

They gonna have the football games on in the beer garden?


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT For the best indoor show on the West Coast! :thumbsup:*


----------



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

IM GOING TO SKIP THIS SHOW ITS OK...ITS NOTLIKE A FEW YEARS BACK THEY ACTUALLY HOP THERE CARS INSIDE THE CONVENTION CENTER...NOT NO MORE SINCE GHETTO FAB FLIP THERE CAR INSIDE THEY DONT HOP NO MORE....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

POST UP PICS OF THE BITCHES


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Nov 8 2009, 06:01 PM~15600671
> *POST UP PICS OF THE BITCHES
> *




You tell them Jay.... whats up homie where were you yesterday......


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Where da pics at?????????????


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I took hundreds of pix. Gotta upload to the laptop then ill post up some soon. The show was awesome, hats off to Bird & his crew for pulling it off :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Koo man cant wait...


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got home...what a great show!!! took 3rd in Full Custom..


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Nov 8 2009, 07:48 PM~15601716
> *You tell them Jay....  whats up homie where were you yesterday......
> *


cant really go out right now gotta new born...... plus i was in a car accident this past week this FUCKER T-BONED me and fuc my wifes car up....... How is everyone doing post up pics of the party in our forum


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

i realy liked the show
but what i didnt like was that the 62 from premier 
was compiting with original class...my friend owner of delegation's 62
was upset about this and he told me to let the show corrdinators know


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

ANOTHER GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

pages and pages of traffic's show today...WHERE'S SAN DIEGO'S??? :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 8 2009, 11:38 PM~15604269
> *i realy liked the show
> but what i didnt like was that the 62 from premier
> was compiting with original class...my friend owner of delegation's 62
> ...


They were in seperate classes. They didnt compete against one another


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

real nice show


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Nov 8 2009, 11:37 PM~15604260
> *cant really go out right now gotta new born...... plus i was in a car accident this past week this FUCKER T-BONED me and fuc my wifes car up....... How is everyone doing post up pics of the party in our forum
> *


*WTF ..... R U OK ???*


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 9 2009, 12:03 AM~15604484
> *pages and pages of traffic's show today...WHERE'S SAN DIEGO'S??? :dunno:
> *


*X'S 2*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 9 2009, 12:03 AM~15604484
> *pages and pages of traffic's show today...WHERE'S SAN DIEGO'S??? :dunno:
> *


They'll be here. Be patient, San Diego was off the hook believe me. A lot of QUALITY cars there.


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

THANKS BIRD GREAT SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR MAN


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Will post more up tomorrow. L8R


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your show Bird

:thumbsup:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Nov 9 2009, 12:44 AM~15604650
> *WTF ..... R U OK ???
> *


yea im good still a lil sore........ did u go out to diego this weekend?


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY!!!! GREAT SHOW BIRD, MARIO AND STAFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

once again great show lot's of nice cars and trucks out there looking foward to next year. Bird and staff great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: will have picks of the show this afternoon.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 9 2009, 09:06 AM~15605782
> *Congratulations on your show Bird
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



TIMES 2 BIRD. PICS LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

we all had a great time! worth the drive (got home at 2:30 this AM)

my only suggestion would be a better parking arrangement, especially for trailers. it wasnt a deal breaker, but a place to park/leave trailers would have been perfect.

otherwise, to me it seemed to go smoothly. morning move in was uneventful, and we had ample time to make our cars shine!

thanks again!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 9 2009, 08:06 AM~15605782
> *Congratulations on your show Bird
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Marty,

Its always good to get positive feed back at the end of the event.
A big thank you to GROUPE car club. They are the ones who brought the banda to the show and paid them to be there all day. The banda went from the stage and ended up in the beer garden all day. The beer garden was off the chain with them being there. I looked around and saw all kinds of clubs and people having a good time together and that was cool. 


THANK YOU GROUPE FOR THE BANDA


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

wish hank could of been there... :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 9 2009, 08:47 AM~15606083
> *HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY!!!! GREAT SHOW BIRD, MARIO AND STAFF  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks RABBIT,

Thanks to all the clubs who made this event what it was. Oldies, Individuals, The Crowd, Unique Ladies, Just 2Low, Latin Touch, Good Times, Elite, Premier, Imperials, Majestics, High Class, Members, Delegation, City, Viejitos, Impalas, Nokturnal, Swift, Southern Coast, Pacific Coast, Just Us, Groupe, Night Life, Style Unlimited, La Gente, Life, Straight Clownin, Stylistics, and who ever I may have missed much thanks to you guys.

Also Big thanks out to my staff who set the floor up and judge and cant do this event without them. Mike D, Charlie, Eddie, Miguel, Victor, Jose coronado and a volunteer who helped us out big time Armando from Individuals


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 9 2009, 10:13 AM~15606854
> *wish hank could of been there... :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


You guys were trying to get him to come... Especially my sister from another mother Connie. LOL


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 9 2009, 09:20 AM~15606906
> *You guys were trying to get him to come...  Especially my sister from another mother Connie.  LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 9 2009, 11:08 AM~15606809
> *Thanks Marty,
> 
> Its always good to get positive feed back at the end of the event.
> ...


THE BANDA BRINGS OUT THE PAISA IN ALL OF US, YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Nov 8 2009, 10:54 PM~15603856
> *Just got home...what a great show!!! took 3rd in Full Custom..
> *


Beautifull car I must say. Thanks for participating with us


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Nov 9 2009, 11:47 AM~15607181
> *THE BANDA BRINGS OUT THE PAISA IN ALL OF US, YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW!!:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A PIC OF BIRD DANCING AT THE BAR :biggrin: ....WILL POST LATER TONIGHT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 9 2009, 11:12 AM~15607497
> *I GOT A PIC OF  BIRD DANCING AT THE BAR :biggrin:  ....WILL POST LATER TONIGHT
> *


Danny told me he was gonna take it from you.. lol It was good to see all of Nite life having a good time. Thanks for making the trip down from Santa Barbara. Be safe on the road back


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

pics, pics,pics
:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Had a great time at the show. Met some cool people and got to see some of the finest rides on the West Coast!





























These cool homies from Groupe CC hooked it up with a flyer with a discount on admission. Thanks again!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 9 2009, 09:58 AM~15607337
> *Beautifull car I must say. Thanks for participating with us
> *


THE WAS A GOOD SHOW ''STYLISTICS'' HADE A GREAT TIME


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 9 2009, 12:15 PM~15607519
> *Danny told me he was gonna take it from you.. lol  It was good to see all of Nite life having a good time.  Thanks for making the trip down from Santa Barbara.  Be safe on the road back
> *



NAH IM KEEPING THAT PIC AND SHARING IT WITH THE FEW PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW...LOL.. :biggrin: 
THANKS AGAIN BIRD (AND THE CREW) WE HAD A GREAT TIME. :thumbsup: 

ALSO A BIG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO GROUPE C.C. THANK YOU GUYS FOR HOOKING UP THE BANDA.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Some of the GROUPE line up.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

LA STYLISTICS


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2009, 12:06 PM~15608217
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME THAT I TOOK


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## kagezilla (Nov 9, 2009)

So I've been trying to build a website and launch a local magazine here in San Diego for a bit. I'm having problems with the web developer, so I wasn't sure if I should post anything yet, but what the hell. The photo gallery is at least working, so maybe you guys would want to see the pictures I took at the show yesterday. Hopefully when the site is working properly, some of you will like it.

http://autodigestonline.com/events_details.php?eventid=20

I hope LayItLow.com isn't against me posting a link to the photo gallery...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

BIG "M" PUTTING IT DOWN IN S.D.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Spellbound So. Cal. member talkin with Majestics CC. and Smiley's Bad Ass Fleetwood.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 02:16 PM~15608991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

"I want that for Christmas Dad!"


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kagezilla_@Nov 9 2009, 12:11 PM~15608285
> *So I've been trying to build a website and launch a local magazine here in San Diego for a bit. I'm having problems with the web developer, so I wasn't sure if I should post anything yet, but what the hell. The photo gallery is at least working, so maybe you guys would want to see the pictures I took at the show yesterday. Hopefully when the site is working properly, some of you will like it.
> 
> http://autodigestonline.com/events_details.php?eventid=20
> ...


Post em up! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank u to all of u that are posting up pics, they look great, and thanks to Bird and the crew for another Firme show. Here's a few pics from Saturdays move-in.


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

31 usuario(s) está leyendo esta discusión (7 invitado(s) y 1 usuario(s) anónimo(s))
23 miembro(s): *Tijuanero*, T-Lo, oldskool 67, Big John Certified, BIGJOE619, Bird, 61 CLOWNIN, calilife83, infamous62, joe bristol, RIDES3, CPT BOY, Tha Amazin Caucasian, alex75, All Out Customs, 5Six Bel Air, chevyjohn, BENNYHILLS95, LA$WestSide$Ryder, mrlowrider77, azteca de oro, kagezilla, elplebe619


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 11:34 AM~15607794
> *Had a great time at the show.  Met some cool people and got to see some of the finest rides on the West Coast!
> 
> 
> ...


no problem, :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 9 2009, 10:13 AM~15606854
> *wish hank could of been there... :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


oh he was you mist it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Nov 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15609842
> *oh  he was you mist it :biggrin:
> *


PICS?


----------



## LIL_ROBB (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 01:11 PM~15608948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

DELEGATION SD, LA Y CENTRAL CAL :biggrin: HAD A GOOD TIME IN SD


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

HERE'S HOMIE CHICO'S CADI :biggrin: FROM LOS ANGELES C.C


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

well here are some of my pics 
SICKONE PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 11:34 AM~15607794
> *Had a great time at the show.  Met some cool people and got to see some of the finest rides on the West Coast!
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR! :biggrin: [/b]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Nov 9 2009, 04:50 PM~15611440
> *CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!  :biggrin: *
> [/b]


Thanks bro for the comments... Just to clear the record the show has nothing to do with Majestics. I'm a proud member of the club but I do seperate the show from the club


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 9 2009, 04:53 PM~15611478
> *Thanks bro for the comments...  Just to clear the record the show has nothing to do with Majestics.  I'm a proud member of the club but I do seperate the show from the club
> *


*Cool...nonetheless awesome job and great show Bird!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*
_*Previous Post edited. :biggrin: *_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Nov 9 2009, 05:02 PM~15611593
> *Cool...nonetheless awesome job and great show Bird!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Previous Post edited. :biggrin:
> *


Cool... Thanks for the props dog.. Always nice to hear.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

A few more of my pix..








































more in a bit...uploading now...


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 9 2009, 03:48 PM~15611411
> *so who beat this 62
> 
> *


 A bro who are you??? why are you asking anything regarding are cars!!!! I AM from L.A. DELEGATION and we had a good time,so what are you talking about???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 62vanilla (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 8 2009, 11:12 PM~15604515
> *They were in seperate classes.  They didnt compete against one another
> *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 9 2009, 05:23 PM~15611857
> *A bro who are you??? why are you asking anything regarding are cars!!!! I AM from L.A. DELEGATION and we had a good time,so what are you talking about???
> *


Pm'd


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 9 2009, 04:52 PM~15612185
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 9 2009, 04:57 PM~15612274
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


WHATS BRO CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

great show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Baby Kainoa cruzin in his custom stroller dubbed "Blue Hawaii" representing Spellbound

So. Cal.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Much props to Bird and the entire staff for throwing a great show. We will definately be back next year!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THANKS BIRD CONGRATULATIONS ON A BEAUTIFUL SHOW CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 06:46 PM~15612857
> *Baby Kainoa cruzin in his custom stroller dubbed "Blue Hawaii" representing Spellbound
> 
> So. Cal.
> ...


* :cheesy: Too cute!...That's my son. 
He had fun showing off his new ride at the show! :biggrin: 
The whole family had a blast!! * :thumbsup:

_*(I swear, he was happy and smiling the majority of the show...I swear really! LOL! :biggrin: :cheesy: )*_


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

this show gets better every year cant wait for the next one


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 9 2009, 07:01 PM~15613746
> *this show  gets  better every year  cant wait  for the  next  one
> *


x2
congrats on ur wins


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 9 2009, 09:02 PM~15613771
> *x2
> congrats on ur wins
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

very good show, alot of really nice clean cars and bikes!! high standards first time there and showing had alot of fun! keep up the good work. look foward to next year!!


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

before the show


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

BIG PIMPIN!!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*IMPALAS c.c. HAVING A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> > :rofl:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

myself & the X man


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics Pacific Coast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

IMG]http://i36.tinypic.com/33dxytc.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 9 2009, 09:49 PM~15614450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC MR RABBIT !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

David YW..you guys have some clean rides. More.............


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Big thanks goes out to Xavier the Xman, Mike D., and Manuel Cisneros for all of their kind help with the restoration of my son's stroller. 
Thank you to all! :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 9 2009, 08:48 PM~15614437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics, anymore pics of this wagon, looks nice


----------



## OG_Member_#1 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Bird and all the participants who helped put on a great show! It was our first time attending this show and we had a blast. Got to meet some cool homies and had a blast checking out many of the baddest rides that the West Coast has to offer. Next year's show will definitely be one not to miss.  










From the Spellbound Familia


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 9 2009, 06:01 AM~15605350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE BADDEST RIDES IN SAN DIEGO. :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Nov 10 2009, 02:10 AM~15617443
> *Here are a few more shots of my son showin off his new ride at the show. :cheesy:
> 
> He had lots of fun cruising in it and checking out the awesome rides. :biggrin:
> ...


thats a crazy stroller! it should have won a special interest trophy!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 10 2009, 07:54 AM~15618442
> *thats a crazy stroller! it should have won a special interest trophy!
> *


*Thank you so much bro for the compliments. :thumbsup: :biggrin: *


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

:0 nice cars and pics


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Bad ass show, Bird and crew. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Nov 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15619550
> *Bad ass show, Bird and crew. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I AGREE. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Nov 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15619550
> *Bad ass show, Bird and crew. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks... You guys help make what it is too though couldnt do it with out good support from all the clubs. One of the hardest floors myself, Mike D, Charlie and Miguel have ever had to judge. It felt like the Vegas floor at times I got the best group of guys supporting me I do know that.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 10 2009, 11:17 AM~15620544
> *Thanks...  You guys help make what it is too though couldnt do it with out good support from all the clubs.  One of the hardest floors myself, Mike D, Charlie and Miguel have ever had to judge.  It felt like the Vegas floor at times I got the best group of guys supporting me I do know that.
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>BIGG UPS TO BIRD AND THE "M" STAFF!!!GREAT SHOW MU'FUCKA,I HAD A FUCKIN GOOD TIME!!!</span>


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

http://i34.tinypic.c[IMG]
[img]http://i36.tinypic.com/2i9ktpf.jpg


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Nov 10 2009, 11:27 AM~15620649
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>BIGG UPS TO BIRD AND THE "M" STAFF!!!GREAT SHOW MU'FUCKA,I HAD A FUCKIN GOOD TIME!!!</span>
> *


Thanks Tinny... I still need my pass back though


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Nov 10 2009, 12:50 PM~15621648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Nov 10 2009, 04:01 AM~15617667
> *ONE OF THE BADDEST RIDES IN SAN DIEGO.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2  GT


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

GoodTimes Family Had a GoodTime in SD, Nice CarShow...


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2009, 12:02 PM~15608176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mas COCHINAS please :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0 Nice ViEw


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Bird you and your staff put down a bad ass show. Thank you very much for always throwing some good shows. Can't wait for next year.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 10 2009, 08:45 PM~15627632
> *Bird you and your staff put down a bad ass show. Thank you very much for always throwing some good shows. Can't wait for next year.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## mele (Dec 25, 2008)

[url=http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/me.../DSC01928-1.jpg]http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/me.../DSC01928-1.jpg[/url]









http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/me...66/DSC01924.jpg[/img]


----------



## mele (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 11 2009, 12:54 PM~15633746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

Show looks real good. Lots of nice rides. Hope to make it next year.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 11 2009, 03:28 PM~15635628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey racerboy, it was nice meeting u and the rest of Style Unlimited. U guys have some bad ass rides and your 62 is really nice. :thumbsup: 

Somebody was putting on this duck costume and racerboy walked over and asked to try on the head. He didn't see me and as soon as he put it on he turned around and I was able to get this shot. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mele_@Nov 11 2009, 07:37 PM~15637670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 13 2009, 11:33 AM~15655588
> *Hey racerboy, it was nice meeting u and the rest of Style Unlimited. U guys have some bad ass rides and your 62 is really nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> Somebody was putting on this duck costume and racerboy walked over and asked to try on the head. He didn't see me and as soon as he put it on he turned around and I was able to get this shot. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


oh shit!!! funny as hell!

it was great meeting you as well! we had a great time in san diego, and cant wait for next year!

thanks for the props on our cars. we really have a good time with them. we are a smaller club, but do a lot of shows together.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FiveNine619, Bird
:wave:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Bird,

This show is getting better every year. Soon it will blow out the one 335 miles North on the I-15. Just one small flaw in this show. "Trailer Parking" Any chance that trailer parking can be arranged at Petco Park, and then unhook so we can park our trucks in the undergruond parking or the parking structure next door? This way we can drive over to get our trailers while the driven cars move out. I'm willing to pay a reasonable fee to park my trailer at Petco and my truck at the convention center. It's probably still cheaper than a R.V. tow away bill. Just my 2 cents.


What's your opinion?

Respectfully,
kandylac.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 11 2009, 05:42 AM~15631015
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass 67!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*T T T *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

I KNOW ITS A LITTLE TO LATE, BUT ITS BETTER LATE THEN NEVER...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 19 2009, 08:51 AM~15713221
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice Pictures El Kolorado. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 19 2009, 09:51 AM~15713221
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Nov 19 2009, 09:09 AM~15713347
> *Nice Pictures El Kolorado. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 19 2009, 11:28 AM~15714766
> *LOOKING GOOD
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

NICE PICS...HOMIE


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 18 2009, 08:50 PM~15708428
> *I KNOW ITS A LITTLE TO LATE, BUT ITS BETTER LATE THEN NEVER...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 18 2009, 09:20 PM~15708782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INSTEAD OF HAVING KOLORADO BE OUR TREAUSURER,, I THINK HE'S GONNA BE OUR PHOTOGRAPHER !!!!!!!!WHAT DO YOU PEEPS THINK ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

great pic s :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 18 2009, 08:50 PM~15708428
> *I KNOW ITS A LITTLE TO LATE, BUT ITS BETTER LATE THEN NEVER...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 18 2009, 08:56 PM~15708492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*JUST II LOWW








*


----------

